# Start Here > Ron Paul Forum >  ***Official Tuesday Live Convention Thread***

## Brian4Liberty

We need a thread for live discussion, so here it is!

RNC PR BS started out with rules discussion...

Live feeds:

http://www.c-span.org/RNC/

http://video.foxnews.com/video-live-...=1155606982001

----------


## Bruno

I approve of this officially official thread

----------


## zachrbroussard

What did that rules discussion mean?

----------


## Carlybee

Mitch McConnell voted temp chairman

Rand Paul one of the temp officers

----------


## Bruno

Loud cheers as Rand's name announced

----------


## harikaried

Here's a stream for people that are looking for one:
http://www.c-span.org/flvPop.aspx?src=cspan1

----------


## angelatc

I love Ron Paul supporters.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> What did that rules discussion mean?


Hard to say. All proposals must be written and have the proper number of States supporting them?

----------


## opal

No seconds of nominations?  I nominate whomever.. I second?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Loud cheers as Rand's name announced




What did he get elected to?

----------


## SchleckBros

@michellemalkin

Whoever is claiming that the #RNCpowergrab is only/all about Ron Paul has no idea what's going on. 

@SteveDeaceShow

Yet again the GOP establishment uses tactics on its base it would never use on Democrats. They want to beat us more than Obama. #tcot

----------


## SchleckBros

@MichaelBerrySho: RNC: You won't unite anti-Obama voters by silencing the grassroots you need to win. #rnc2012 #gop2012 #rncpowergrab

----------


## angelatc

> What did he get elected to?


A committee. Not sure which one.

----------


## Carlybee

He didnt give anyone a chance to say nay on that one thing...going fast

----------


## Bruno

> What did he get elected to?


I was multi-tasking and only perked up when I caught his name, sorry.

----------


## opal

so.. 5:20 pm today is roll call.. Eastern time - should we be looking for anything interesting to happen before that

----------


## angelatc

Is that GE Smith's band?

----------


## jcarcinogen

Better quality live stream: http://video.foxnews.com/video-live-...=1155606982001

----------


## sailingaway

David Fischer ‏@FischerFreedom
Breaking - 22 of Iowa's 28 @GOPconvention delegates have signed paperwork to nominate Congressman Ron Paul for the office of President.

----------


## moraha

I don't know who this guy is but is it just me that thinks he sounds extremely fake?

----------


## angelatc

Rand Paul got more applause than Romney /Ryan.

----------


## Nate1604

Is it just me or does Mr. Priebus look nervous? Frankly he almost sounds like he's a tad drunk. Also, did they find that band from a list of music-school drop outs??

----------


## Brian4Liberty

So has the opening convocation/prayer ever been done by a Catholic Priest in Latin? Just curious.

----------


## nano1895

I can't listen to this guy's voice. Watching with sound off for now.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Can't believe I made it this far without vomiting though this current speech is really testing the old gag reflex.

----------


## sailingaway



----------


## Bruno

Reince could not be lamer.

And if Huckabee shows up to play guitar with that band I will puke.

----------


## oddtodd

> Is it just me or does Mr. Priebus look nervous? Frankly he almost sounds like he's a tad drunk. Also, did they find that band from a list of music-school drop outs??


thinking the same thing. 

noticed there is zero enthusiasm for romney/ryan so far.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Is it just me or does Mr. Priebus look nervous? Frankly he almost sounds like he's a tad drunk. Also, did they find that band from a list of music-school drop outs??


My first thought too. Maybe he took a tranquilizer before going up there.

Band is professional. Leader is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._E._Smith

----------


## cajuncocoa

Oh God.

----------


## RDM

There is no excitement whatsoever from the crowd.

----------


## jcarcinogen

> Is it just me or does Mr. Priebus look nervous? Frankly he almost sounds like he's a tad drunk. Also, did they find that band from a list of music-school drop outs??


Seemed a bit angry.

----------


## cajuncocoa

most important election in nation's lifetime....well, then....you'd better  nominate RON PAUL!!

----------


## georgiaboy

> What did he get elected to?


One of the temp vice-chairs of the convention, I think, alongside his buddy Mitch McConnell, who was nominated as temp chair of the convention

----------


## specsaregood

> Can't believe I made it this far without vomiting though this current speech is really testing the old gag reflex.


It took what, 8 minutes from opening gavel to the first mention of israel?

----------


## BuddyRey

Most imprtant election in our nation's lifetime?  _Really?!?!_

----------


## Nate1604

On C-span's convention twitter feed someone mentioned that Priebus sounded a little "slurred". Wow what a way to start a convention...

----------


## TheGrinch

> Seemed a bit angry.


I wonder why

----------


## Bruno

"you have to vote for Romney, in order to find out what's in him"

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Priebus reminds me of that Daggot weasel from The Dark Knight Rises.

----------


## Nate1604

Did the RNC intentionally try to make this look like a boring event (i.e. more boring that usual)?

----------


## opal

somebody pass the barf bag please

----------


## phill4paul

Christ! Enough cheer leading. Business! We need business!

----------


## Dary

Man.  That Obama guy certainly sounds like a bad man.

----------


## Tunink

This crowd looks asleep.

----------


## zachrbroussard

No body cheers when Romney/ Ryan is mentioned.

----------


## coastie

> Did the RNC intentionally try to make this look like a boring event (i.e. more boring that usual)?


I'm starting to wonder. This woman speaking now is atrocious.

Grassroots stand with them? We tried, remember?

----------


## Nate1604

No kidding!

----------


## Jordan Liberty

> Priebus reminds me of that Daggot weasel from The Dark Knight Rises.


My first thought when seeing Preibus was that he looked like a weasel and I want to punch him in his smug face. That comparison is spot on though. They even speak similarly. Now it's time to put on my Bane mask, head down to Tampa and become the RNC's reckoning.

----------


## angelatc

> My first thought too. Maybe he took a tranquilizer before going up there.
> 
> Band is professional. Leader is: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G._E._Smith


Yeah, I LOL'd when I saw that.  I think the mix we're hearing must be bad, because I've never heard anybody say that GE sucks.

----------


## Havax

And now to shots of white people trying to dance!

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

These folks don't know how to dance.

----------


## opal

Just me or does that singer on our right resemble what Kevin Sorbo would look like after a couple months incarcerated?

----------


## cajuncocoa

Welcome to the Dew Drop Inn, everyone!

----------


## Nate1604

> This crowd looks asleep.


No kidding!!!

----------


## coastie

> And now to shots of white people trying to dance!



LMAO, please someone make them stop.

----------


## No1butPaul

> somebody pass the barf bag please


sorry, mine is full

----------


## angelatc

> I'm starting to wonder. This woman speaking now is atrocious.
> 
> Grassroots stand with them? We tried, remember?


THey want us to stand up so they can mow us down.

The speakers are awful.  It goes to show you that the people holding positions of power didn't get there via charisma.  They're power brokers.

----------


## Tunink

Let's hope for a Ron Paul delegate mutiny! That should spice things up!

----------


## Valli6

They sure are making a point of saying "Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan" a lot! 

Like if hearing the names a lot will make them more popular.

(_Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan-apply directly to the forehead!.. Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan-apply directly to the forehead!...Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan...)_

----------


## Nate1604

> Just me or does that singer on our right resemble what Kevin Sorbo would look like after a couple months incarcerated?


It's not just you...

----------


## DGambler

This is boring, get to the business!!!!!!

----------


## zachrbroussard

> They sure are making a point of saying "Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan" a lot! 
> 
> Like if hearing the names a lot will make them more popular.
> 
> (_Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan-apply directly to the forehead!.. Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan-apply directly to the forehead!...Mitt Romney and Paul Ryan...)_


BAHAHAHAHHA I forgot about thsoe commercials.

----------


## Tiso0770

> sorry, mine is full


Mine to.

----------


## moraha

> This crowd looks asleep.


It's ok let them...I'm sure the RP people will be awake.

----------


## Stellwagen

lots of Ron Paul love on the CSPAN tweet feed, though

----------


## Tiso0770

> sorry, mine is full


Mine to.

----------


## Sola_Fide

This is literally making me sick...

----------


## No1butPaul

> This is literally making me sick...


I have a feeling it's going to get worse, much worse.

----------


## SchleckBros

@AJSpiker: @GOPconvention is denying me access to Rules Committee meeting w/ my guest pass. Trying to protect First in Nation Status! @GOP @IowaGOP 

WOW This is getting ridiculous!

----------


## Nate1604

Perhaps they want the convention to resemble a mormon church board meeting?

----------


## DGambler

VA and SC delegate buses have gone missing?  http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...-bus-kidnapped

----------


## Havax

What time and day does Rand speak exactly? Also, when is the video tribute?

----------


## matt0611

Is there anything worth watching today? If so at what time?

----------


## kathy88

Anyone else want to weatherboard Sharon Day besides me? Haha waterboard damn autocorrect.

----------


## Valli6

Have they ever allowed alcohol at these conventions? Like maybe back in the 40's or 60's?

----------


## oddtodd

kind of ironic speech by the fat guy harris there...

----------


## Tiso0770

We have delegates missing....Iowa for one....something about busses

----------


## Chester Copperpot

> Priebus reminds me of that Daggot weasel from The Dark Knight Rises.



The only daggit I know is that robot dog like thing from the old battlestar galactica

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> It took what, 8 minutes from opening gavel to the first mention of israel?


It's ok, it was in Hebrew, the official language of the GOP.

----------


## opal

> We have delegates missing....Iowa for one....something about busses


Va too. so the other thread says

----------


## Nate1604

I thought the RNC spent endless sums to make their convention look good on TV??

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

any black hats with white stars yet?

----------


## georgiaboy

> I thought the RNC spent endless sums to make their convention look good on TV??


Well, I did hear there were tubes of lipstick in everyone's convention bag of goodies.

----------


## Bruno

feed frozen or this is a long moment of silence

----------


## DEGuy

> It's ok, it was in Hebrew, the official language of the GOP.


You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Brian4Liberty again.

----------


## RDM

CNN interviewed our Southwestern PA Ron Paul delegate and gave him about 10 minutes of time. Sorry, no youtube.

----------


## tsai3904

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
Final result is 78-14. No chance of a minority report now. FLOOR FIGHT AVERTED. 

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
Rules committee just adjourned with all business completed.

----------


## jd603

"Repeal obamacare" , aka, romneycare
"and elect mitt romney as president"  

$#@!

----------


## libertygrl

> It took what, 8 minutes from opening gavel to the first mention of israel?

----------


## Carlybee

Someone should light up a doobie...that would liven the place up lol

----------


## dillo

is Ron really Trojan Horsing the RNC, go RON

----------


## opal

Seriously????  adressing the crowd in spanish?????

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Andy Barr from Kentucky up now.

----------


## fr33

I hate the Republican party. I hate listening to these liars. So far this convention has nothing to do with liberty.

----------


## Bruno

> "Repeal obamacare" , aka, romneycare
> "and elect mitt romney as president"  
> 
> $#@!


yes, so we can have a slightly different version of ObamneyCare

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

mitt romney cares and will save your job... LOL. i guess they dont know that mitt lays off people while not taking paycuts out of his own CEO/board pay. lol.

----------


## Nate1604

Are they giving every speaker valium?

----------


## DGambler

> Are they giving every speaker valium?


Wouldn't you need it if you knew you had sold your soul and had to get up and give a speech in support of the beast?

----------


## Dary

These speakers are losing the crowd.

----------


## Bruno

I get really tired of hearing "family values".  

Take care of your own family, and don't force your views/laws on mine.

----------


## RabbitMan

> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> Final result is 78-14. No chance of a minority report now. FLOOR FIGHT AVERTED. 
> 
> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> Rules committee just adjourned with all business completed.


WHOA WHOA WHOA.  So the Romney Rules passed AFTERALL?  I thought we have the votes to avert this?

----------


## sailingaway

Michelle Malkin ‏@michellemalkin
Hoo-boy. RT @ZekeJMiller Update: Colorado delegate claiming they have the signatures to force a minority report on the floor! |#RNCpowergrab

----------


## sailingaway

> WHOA WHOA WHOA.  So the Romney Rules passed AFTERALL?  I thought we have the votes to avert this?


that's just the rules committee, they replaced two, remember, and I guess that shook some of the others into line...

----------


## Carlybee

Ugh...I'm going to have a panic attack before this is all over.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> I get really tired of hearing "family values".  
> 
> Take care of your own family, and don't force your views/laws on mine.


Especially when it comes from people who continuously get caught cheating on their own spouses.  Enough already.

----------


## Bruno

Israel is our strongest ally, so strong in fact they are also our biggest spy threat.

----------


## Nate1604

> Wouldn't you need it if you knew you had sold your soul and had to get up and give a speech in support of the beast?


Good point...

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Ugh...I'm going to have a panic attack before this is all over.


My adrenaline cannot take anymore between this and the impending hurricane!!

----------


## jcarcinogen

They have a mic in this guy's state's delegation?

----------


## Valli6

> My adrenaline cannot take anymore between this and the impending hurricane!!


Take deep breaths!

----------


## Carlybee

> My adrenaline cannot take anymore between this and the impending hurricane!!


Oh yeah...you get double the blowhards today

----------


## nano1895

"They're spending away our children and grandchildren's futures!"

aka

"We know how to spend that money better!!!"

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> So has the opening convocation/prayer ever been done by a Catholic Priest in Latin? Just curious.





> It took what, 8 minutes from opening gavel to the first mention of israel?





> It's ok, it was in Hebrew, the official language of the GOP.


To clarify these vague comments, the opening prayer was given by a Rabbi, partially in Hebrew. No other religions were represented.

----------


## RPES1

Im waiting....and waiting............and waiting...................and waiting...........................................  .......and waiting for you to shut the $#@! up ty.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

freedom of religion... would they allow buddhist or muslim or hindu to lead a prayer? lol

----------


## Tiso0770

Pedophiles abound...lol

----------


## Ronulus

> I get really tired of hearing "family values".  
> 
> Take care of your own family, and don't force your views/laws on mine.


You know what I hate the most? People saying that "God is guiding us" or that God is doing something with our country or any country. It in itself contradicts what the bible says. It says that God has given all humans their own free will, meaning that he will not have will over us or exert his will in any way over us. So how can we have a free will yet God is blessing our country all the time etc?

----------


## DGambler

I'M NOT GETTING ANY WORK DONE!!!!!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Most energetic speech so far was by Mark Meadows, who is running for Congress (NC-11). Summary: free market prosperity, pro-life, pro-religion, unflinching support for Israel, God reigns over nations, God bless America.

(Up till that point at least. He wasn't sedate.)

----------


## LibertyEagle

> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> Final result is 78-14. No chance of a minority report now. FLOOR FIGHT AVERTED. 
> 
> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> Rules committee just adjourned with all business completed.


What the hell?  If they kept our guys out of that sonofabitch, RAISE EVER LOVIN' HELL!!!

----------


## libertygrl

> Im waiting....and waiting............and waiting...................and waiting...........................................  .......and waiting for you to shut the $#@! up ty.

----------


## RDM

Ron Paul coming up on CNN NOW

----------


## Carlybee

Please keep the updates coming. On a cellphone..cant keep up.

----------


## Diashi

This stuff coming from the stream is so cliche and nationalistic, I feel like I need to spit something gross from my mouth.

----------


## opal

another hour or so of speaches then the vote call? or did I miss read the time

----------


## BuddyRey

This is the most mind-numbing and repetitive thing I have ever had to sit through.

Where the Hell are these statist suckup reps and candidates coming from, and why haven't we primaried them yet?

----------


## Carlybee

Maybe this needs to be sent to Ben Swann, Jon Stewart..even Maddox just to override the other spin on msm.

----------


## sailingaway

> What the hell?  If they kept our guys out of that sonofabitch, RAISE EVER LOVIN' HELL!!!


there's going to be a fight between 3-5 is what I'm reading


don't know if you know on this thread that both VA delegation with Blackwell and the Rhode Island delegation were kept from the RNC until after the rules report and vote, per delegates on the buses first diverted from RNC then not allowed to enter security.

----------


## zachrbroussard

> there's going to be a fight between 3-5 is what I'm reading


well it's 3:30 there now....

----------


## zachrbroussard

Talking about Ron Paul chants on CNN now!

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron Paul coming up on CNN NOW


he should be speaking at RNC. Seriously, this is f'd up

----------


## Sematary

I'm on a phone, too. Really no idea what the hell is going on

----------


## Nate1604

> another hour or so of speaches then the vote call? or did I miss read the time


I'm pretty sure all these candidate speeches weren't on the latest "official" schedule. They could be buying time...

----------


## libertygrl

What did that CNN announcer whore just say??? Something about his supporters make more noise than their numbers????

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

im waiting for a speaker to slip up and say Ron Paul instead of Paul Ryan. lol

----------


## Nate1604

Anyone have a live web feed of the CNN channel/w Ron Paul?

----------


## Diashi

> there's going to be a fight between 3-5 is what I'm reading


Someone better get this convention started. I can't take any more of these speakers. God, my brain hurts...!

----------


## Bruno

> Talking about Ron Paul chants on CNN now!


Because CNN wants to show the dissent in the party for their agenda, and FOX wants to ignore the dissent for theirs.

----------


## KingNothing

> What the hell?  If they kept our guys out of that sonofabitch, RAISE EVER LOVIN' HELL!!!


So, we basically needed 12-13 more people?  And that is without some of our staunchest supporters being able to attending?  That's... kinda... not right.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

these speakers make me uneasy... so many of them sold out or really believes romney/ryan to be our saviors.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Hey guys, this is the first convention I've paid attention to so I don't know how this works. Can someone tell me when we'll know when it 'gets real'? Like, exactly when will we know if it's all over for us or not? Not sure if that's going to be today or not.

----------


## Bruno

> Someone better get this convention started. I can't take any more of these speakers. God, my brain hurts...!


Only 37 left to go

----------


## libertygrl

> Anyone have a live web feed of the CNN channel/w Ron Paul?


I don't think they are actually going to interview him.   I ran down to catch it on tv, and all they showed was video of him speaking with some people and that CNN lady talking over the image.   Then they switched to something else.   Unless someone heard that they were going to talk to him???

----------


## LibertyEagle

> there's going to be a fight between 3-5 is what I'm reading
> 
> 
> don't know if you know on this thread that both VA delegation with Blackwell and the Rhode Island delegation were kept from the RNC until after the rules report and vote, per delegates on the buses first diverted from RNC then not allowed to enter security.


**&^%%^*&!!   Isn't there anything we can do about it???  If they blocked us from getting there in time, how in hell is that valid?!!

----------


## Nate1604

How could any organization be so incompetent as to begin their national convention without first seating everyone??? I suppose it fits perfectly with the RNC motto of "keep it small, take it all"...

----------


## RabbitMan

Let me get this straight:

1.  Dissenting voices on Rules Committee wish to make minority report to get rid of the Romney Rule Changes.
2.  "Compromise agreed to" last night per many news stories.
3.  2 members kicked off committee later, replaced with Romney delegates.
4.  Bus for VA, containing leader of Minority Blackwell, drives randomly, drops them off 7 blocks away.
5.  Minority report fails and Rules pass.
6.  Colorado says they have enough Sigs to contest on floor.
7.  Is Number 6. real or imagined?

----------


## jcarcinogen

How many damn speakers do they have to have? Theyre all saying the same $#@!. "we can do better, obama bad, you didn't build that, Israel first".

----------


## Eliyahf

Was there a credentials report? How can they start without the credentials report?

----------


## cajuncocoa

@*TPCarney* 
*Word is one Minority Report has enough signatures. It's on Rule 12, allowing the party to change rules between conventions.*

----------


## KingNothing

> How could any organization be so incompetent as to begin their national convention without first seating everyone??? I suppose it fits perfectly with the RNC motto of "keep it small, take it all"...


You can't bet your butt that when people in power can use the letter of the law to maintain their power, they'll do so.

----------


## Nate1604

US Senate Candidates now blathering away...

----------


## libertygrl

> these speakers make me uneasy... so many of them sold out or really believes romney/ryan to be our saviors.


So much for the Tea Party's fight against the establishment!   They lined up like good little Republican lemmings didn't they?  Only problem, is that they are taking us off the cliff with them!

----------


## TheTyke

> these speakers make me uneasy... so many of them sold out or really believes romney/ryan to be our saviors.


Keep in mind, they are REQUIRED to praise Romney/Ryan as a CONDITION of even speaking. It's all a %$&%#&*% play, and they're reading their lines.

----------


## cajuncocoa

@*ZekeJMiller* 
*Michele Bachmann just stopped by to support the minority effort.*

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Seems this is a chance for as many lesser known politicians to get some coverage as possible. They will be able to use this speech for their campaigns. The guy that sang "hit the road Jack" made himself stand out. Maybe it will make the Daily Show.

----------


## The Magic Hoof

Guys, will we know if it's 'all over' today? I'm not sure at which point we'll know. This is my first convention and I'm not sure how it works.

----------


## DGambler

> Keep in mind, they are REQUIRED to praise Romney/Ryan as a CONDITION of even speaking. It's all a %$&%#&*% charade.


Thus, them all being on Valium or drunk.

----------


## Nate1604

> Guys, will we know if it's 'all over' today? I'm not sure at which point we'll know. This is my first convention and I'm not sure how it works.


Usually these conventions start with several hours of BS, even before rules or credentials reports.

----------


## jcarcinogen

Its like all of these speakers got the same memo to speak slowly and deliberately with a cadence... instead of sounding 'strong' or whatever they want, it is monotonous and robotic.

----------


## Lucille

> Let me get this straight:
> 
> 1.  Dissenting voices on Rules Committee wish to make minority report to get rid of the Romney Rule Changes.
> 2.  "Compromise agreed to" last night per many news stories.
> 3.  2 members kicked off committee later, replaced with Romney delegates.
> 4.  Bus for VA, containing leader of Minority Blackwell, drives randomly, drops them off 7 blocks away.
> 5.  Minority report fails and Rules pass.
> 6.  Colorado says they have enough Sigs to contest on floor.
> 7.  Is Number 6. real or imagined?



Timothy P Carney ‏@TPCarney
Morton Blackwell and Michele Bachmann discuss rules debate. "We're with you, Mort," she says. pic.twitter.com/lfDfKVmr
 View photo
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
3m Timothy P Carney ‏@TPCarney
The minority report on the delegate-selection rule, however, doesn't seem to have enough signatures yet.
Expand
 Reply  Retweet  Favorite
4m Timothy P Carney ‏@TPCarney
Word is one Minority Report has enough signatures. It's on Rule 12, allowing the party to change rules between conventions.

----------


## opal

*uploads cleaning solutions for monitors with exploded brains spattered on them

----------


## SchleckBros

Is it just me but when Rand Paul was mentioned there was a huge ovation while every time Romney is mentioned you hear crickets.

----------


## ZENemy

> Its like all of these speakers got the same memo to speak slowly and deliberately with a cadence... instead of sounding 'strong' or whatever they want, it is monotonous and robotic.


Would this be to make sure they don't upstage or sound any better then Mitt?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Is it just me but when Rand Paul was mentioned there was a huge ovation while every time Romney is mentioned you hear crickets.


some neocons like rand and some RP supporters like rand.

----------


## fr33

Obama bad.
Romney good.

Me Tarzan.
You Jane.

----------


## cajuncocoa

@*ZekeJMiller* 
*Now told they have 28 signatures for Rule 16 minority report - enough to force it on the floor.*

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

This is garbage... I hope RP/shadow delegates will spice things up a bit. lol.

----------


## Nate1604

> Would this be to make sure they don't upstage or sound any better then Mitt?


No doubt!

----------


## DGambler

> @*ZekeJMiller* 
> *Now told they have 28 signatures for Rule 16 minority report - enough to force it on the floor.*


God I hope so.

----------


## georgiaboy

the CSPAN feed sounds like they have an "applause microphone" pointed right at a cheering gallery of about ten people.

----------


## Valli6

> Would this be to make sure they don't upstage or sound any better then Mitt?


Ah, makes sense!

----------


## Bruno

"President Romney and Vice President Paul Ryan will!"  

*mild unenthusiastic applause*

----------


## DGambler

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
I’m told they are trying to email in the minority reports because they can’t find those individuals.

Zeke Miller Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
Minority reports must be presented to Secretary of Convention, Secretary of Committee, or Chair of Committee per the folks collecting them

----------


## Lucille

Timothy P Carney ‏@TPCarney
Compromise reached on del-selection rules, but floor-fight still possible >> http://m.washingtonexaminer.com/article/2506211 
Timothy P Carney ‏@TPCarney
One dissident says both minority reports have sufficient signatures.

----------


## Nate1604

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
.@DrewMcKissick says he submitted the minority report at 3:44 by email.

----------


## cajuncocoa

‏@*TPCarney*
* One dissident says both minority reports have sufficient signatures.*

----------


## jcarcinogen

> the CSPAN feed sounds like they have an "applause microphone" pointed right at a cheering gallery of about ten people.


I noticed this too, seems to be around the MI delegates.

----------


## pcosmar

> the CSPAN feed sounds like they have an "applause microphone" pointed right at a cheering gallery of about ten people.


Michigan Group (Romney Team) Front and center.

----------


## SchleckBros

@DeanClancy: Ironically, the tea party & Ron Paul folks are fighting to preserve McCain's rules from 08. #RNCpowergrab

----------


## zachrbroussard

> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> .@DrewMcKissick says he submitted the minority report at 3:44 by email.


Didn't they say at the very beginning that everything must be submitted in paper writing?

----------


## Nate1604

So when are we going to hear from the youngest RNC member in history???

----------


## Canderson

So Ron won't be on CNN, or did I miss it

----------


## kathy88

> Is it just me but when Rand Paul was mentioned there was a huge ovation while every time Romney is mentioned you hear crickets.


I'm getting that too. Weird. Lol.

----------


## ZENemy

Remember the type of supporters are we dealing with

----------


## cajuncocoa

@*ZekeJMiller*
*.@DrewMcKissick says he submitted the minority report at 3:44 by email.*

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

whatevers. ill come back in an hour after they are done speaking.

----------


## Kilrain

"Out of work, out of hope and out of change..."

But apparently not out of donuts.

----------


## zachrbroussard

> @*ZekeJMiller*
> *.@DrewMcKissick says he submitted the minority report at 3:44 by email.*


Didnt they say at the very beginning that things needed to be submitted in paper writing?

----------


## cajuncocoa

@*TPCarney*
*Morton Blackwell and Michele Bachmann discuss rules debate. "We're with you, Mort," she says. pic.twitter.com/lfDfKVmr*

----------


## sailingaway

> Didn't they say at the very beginning that everything must be submitted in paper writing?


according to a rule not yet ratified?

----------


## sailingaway

What I wonder is if that kept us from getting our own signatures together..

----------


## brooks009

> "Out of work, out of hope and out of change..."
> 
> But apparently not out of donuts.


lol

----------


## LibertyEagle

"Every vote counts".  BULL$#@!

----------


## zachrbroussard

> according to a rule not yet ratified?


I dont know if its enforceable but at the verrrryy beginning they said everything up for consideration must be submitted in paper writing to the secretary by a certain time to ensure everything gets done in the allotted time (as they have all these speakers drawing out the time, seems convenient huh?)

----------


## LibertyEagle

Ugh.  This is sickening.

----------


## Lucille

Timothy P Carney ‏@TPCarney
Will the RNC accept a minority report submitted by email? Open question.

It should, since the guy couldn't be found to hand him the hard copy.  But I won't be holding my breath.

----------


## angelatc

> CNN interviewed our Southwestern PA Ron Paul delegate and gave him about 10 minutes of time. Sorry, no youtube.


CSPAN interviewed someone earlier from one of the western states, and he said Ron Paul got him involved in politics, he was going to vote for Romney today, but wasn't sure what he was going to do in November...said Gary Johnson was a possibility.

----------


## zachrbroussard

> Timothy P Carney ‏@TPCarney
> Will the RNC accept a minority report submitted by email? Open question.
> 
> It should, since the guy couldn't be found to hand him the hard copy.  But I won't be holding my breath.


See my post above. I bet they won't because they said they won't.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Finally the band plays...

----------


## fr33

LOL at the dancing people.

----------


## tsai3904

Michael C. Bender ‏@MichaelCBender
Paul supporters trying to put congressman's name into #rnc2012 nomination. They're escorted away from stage. http://lockerz.com/s/239241528

----------


## Lucille

> See my post above. I bet they won't because they said they won't.


The dirty tricksters made themselves unavailable:

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
I’m told they are trying to email in the minority reports because they can’t find those individuals.

Zeke Miller Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
Minority reports must be presented to Secretary of Convention, Secretary of Committee, or Chair of Committee per the folks collecting them

----------


## cajuncocoa

If these people knew what they look like, they would stop dancing.

----------


## brooks009

I feel like I'm am in the twilight zone. Are these speakers for real?

----------


## cajuncocoa

> The dirty tricksters made themselves unavailable:
> 
> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> I’m told they are trying to email in the minority reports *because they can’t find those individuals.*
> 
> Zeke Miller Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> Minority reports must be presented to Secretary of Convention, Secretary of Committee, or Chair of Committee per the folks collecting them


OMG...doesn't _that_ figure??

----------


## LibertyEagle

Dumbass people.  Their country is being finished off right in front of them and the fools are dancing.

----------


## zachrbroussard

> OMG...doesn't _that_ figure??


Convenient right? "Yeah you must submit in paper to us....<leaves the building>"

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Michael C. Bender ‏@MichaelCBender
> Paul supporters trying to put congressman's name into #rnc2012 nomination. They're escorted away from stage. http://lockerz.com/s/239241528


shocking.

----------


## jcarcinogen

Neil Cavuto mentioned Paul showing up earlier. Says Ron might not support Romney and will have Ron on soon.

----------


## Nate1604

From a WA Delegate: "Working the floor to get signatures from rules committee members on minority report. VA rep missed meeting and no motion made in committee."

----------


## cajuncocoa

@*MichaelCBender*
*Paul supporters trying to put congressman's name into #rnc2012nomination. They're escorted away from stage.

WTF??*

----------


## phill4paul

Lol. Cover song... "I want you to want me." Bwahaha  Rmoneys theme song.

----------


## DGambler

So this is how liberty dies, with old white people dancing.

----------


## fr33

The GOP played the fiddle while America burned.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

"I want you to want me"? Is the band slipping some irony in here?

----------


## zachrbroussard

> "I want you to want me"? Is the band slipping some irony in here?


Pretty sure it's Romney's Campaigns theme song! Bahahahahahaha

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Lol. Cover song... "I want you to want me." Bwahaha  Rmoneys theme song.


Beat me to it!

----------


## Eliyahf

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fb...56862800999266

----------


## Miss Annie

> So this is how liberty dies, with old white people dancing.


Reminiscent of the Titanic.

----------


## Lucille

> Lol. Cover song... "I want you to want me." Bwahaha  Rmoneys theme song.


+rep!

----------


## puppetmaster

> Neil Cavuto mentioned Paul showing up earlier. Says Ron might not support Romney and will have Ron on soon.


yep

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> So this is how liberty dies, with old white people dancing.


i hate to be rash and they might not deserve it.... but they can dance all they want in hell.

----------


## tsai3904

Michael C. Bender ‏@MichaelCBender
Supporters just got petitions in to nominate Ron Paul for prez at #rnc2012, they say. Here's 1 from MN. http://lockerz.com/s/239246022

----------


## Stellwagen

cspan delegate tweets: "laylashipman jdgaby: georgia delegation has pimp spot"

lol wut

----------


## Nate1604

Frontloading HQ
MT @lmyerslvrj: .@ronpaul #Nevada delegates just nominated Paul 4 president by submitting petitions from 6 states: NV MN ME IA AK USVI

----------


## tsai3904

laura myers ‏@lmyerslvrj
.@ronpaul #Nevada delegates just nominated Paul 4 president by submitting petitions from 6 states: NV MN ME IA AK Virgin Island

----------


## rrcamp

Michael C. Bender ‏@MichaelCBender
Supporters just got petitions in to nominate Ron Paul for prez at #rnc2012, they say. Here's 1 from MN. http://lockerz.com/s/239246022

*Edit* too slow... anyway, good news

----------


## Lucille

ZOMG!

----------


## specsaregood

The tea-o-cons are gonna wake up after this convention and find out that the north east elite just excised them from the party as well, they chose the wrong team to back.

----------


## MelissaCato

Hey, my mom just sent a text saying Ron Paul 2012 tweets are on her CSPAN screen. She said not enough though.  Start tweeting useing #cspanRNC darn it !!!

----------


## musicmax

> The GOP played the fiddle while America burned.


That's why they hired Charlie Daniels.

----------


## tsai3904

From Daily Paul:
http://www.dailypaul.com/251592/ron-...minated-at-rnc


PRESS RELEASE

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE

Press Contact:
Wayne Terhune
Delegation Chair, Nevada

Six States Nominate Congressman Ron Paul for President at the Republican National Convention

TAMPA, August 28, 2012-- Supporters of Congressman Ron Paul have collected the necessary signatures to nominate him for President of the United States at the RNC. The current rules state that a plurality of delegates from five states are required to nominate a candidate for President. The Secretary of the Convention, Kim Reynolds, was presented with the forms over an hour before the call for nominations.

“We are excited to get Dr. Paul nominated,” said Wayne Terhune, Nevada Delegation Chairman. “Congressman Paul’s message of limited, Constitutional government, sound foreign policy, and personal liberty needs to be heard on this convention floor.”

The list of nominating states and territories are: Nevada, Minnesota, Iowa, Oregon, Alaska, and the Virgin Islands.

####

----------


## cajuncocoa

> Michael C. Bender ‏@MichaelCBender
> Paul supporters trying to put congressman's name into #rnc2012 nomination. They're escorted away from stage. http://lockerz.com/s/239241528


Sent this to *@Fox19BenSwann*

----------


## Stellwagen

practically every tweet on cspan now is for Paul/anti-romney

----------


## Nate1604

"The RNC has just announced that the Arena's electrical power will be temporarily shut off for maintenance. The proceedings will re-convene at 2:00 a.m."

----------


## Brian4Liberty

OMG, do they have to keep showing the attention starved blonde woman with the cowboy hat?

----------


## Elwar

> The list of nominating states and territories are: Nevada, Minnesota, Iowa, Oregon, Alaska, and the Virgin Islands.
> 
> ####


Oregon?

Was that expected?

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

Boobies!

----------


## Q11Q

"The RNC has just announced that the Arena's electrical power will be temporarily shut off for maintenance. The proceedings will re-convene at 2:00 a.m."

Use your cellphone batteries!!!

----------


## cajuncocoa

@*seksi*
*#MNGOP nominates #RonPaul at #GOP2012 #RNC via@MichaelCBender http://pics.lockerz.com/s/239246022 #stribpol*

----------


## brooks009

Boobs!

----------


## cajuncocoa

> OMG, do they have to keep showing the attention starved blonde woman with the cowboy hat?


someone is getting lucky tonight!!

----------


## The Gold Standard

I really hope we raise hell when they "lose" these petitions or pull some other $#@! to keep Ron from being nominated.

----------


## Carlybee

> "The RNC has just announced that the Arena's electrical power will be temporarily shut off for maintenance. The proceedings will re-convene at 2:00 a.m."


Are you joking?  Omg..could they be anymore blatent.

----------


## mac_hine

Some dorky guy is dancing with what looks like a hooker.

----------


## brooks009

Ron Paul Cowboy!

----------


## Tonewah

looks like it is drunk-thirty at the RNC

----------


## BuddyRey

Priebus is even more stewed now than an hour ago.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Screw you, Priebus!!

----------


## Nate1604

WTF, Priebus sounds MORE drunk than before???

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Credentials Committee on now!

----------


## mac_hine

@gregjumps: NOMINATE @RonPaul from the floor!!!! The only way to win in November! #cspanRNC

----------


## tsai3904

Anjeanette Damon ‏@AnjeanetteDamon
Under current rules, Paul needs just 5 states. But new rules say he needs 8. Six submitted. Full convention must adopt new 8-state rule.

----------


## Eliyahf

Credentials committee report happening. Anyone know what's up with the buses of delegates that aren't there yet?

----------


## jkob

boooooooooooooo

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Booing starting...

----------


## Carlybee

The kool aid must be really spiked

----------


## LibertyEagle

I'm so mad I could spit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

BOO those sonsofbitches all the way to HELL!

----------


## Eliyahf

LOL - hear the boos about seating alternate Maine delegates?

----------


## BuddyRey

What the Heck just happened?

----------


## jcarcinogen

Had a mic on the aye's.

----------


## jkob

what a smug lil ******* Rience is

----------


## LibertyEagle

This is outrageous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


SEAT THEM NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

SCREW you, Priebus!!

----------


## pcosmar

> What the Heck just happened?


Maine got $#@!ed.

----------


## Havax

Proud of these delegates taking a stand.

----------


## Eliyahf

Just passed. Main delegates ousted.

----------


## jkob

trying to drown out chants I imagine

----------


## smithtg

wtf plenty of booing.   too damn funny  

unify the GOP LOL

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Bull$#@!! In the opinion of the chair?

Massive nays were ignored! 

It's starting!

----------


## Eisenhower

This is un $#@!ING BELIEVABLE WOW


YEP this is AMERICAN POLITICS

----------


## rodo1776

screw them all. an abomination

----------


## pcosmar

Seat them Now.

----------


## Eliyahf

What are they yelling?

----------


## smithtg

GAVEL GAVEL LOL

----------


## cajuncocoa

seat them now!!

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Wow.

----------


## cajuncocoa

I hope they keep chanting

----------


## Eliyahf

AAHAHA - "seat them now" turns into "usa"??

----------


## cajuncocoa

respect, my ass

----------


## Nate1604

The RNC chairman wants RESPECT??? What planet is he from?

----------


## Paulite

ron paul on fox news in 2 minutes live

----------


## Eisenhower

> ron paul on fox news in 2 minutes live


does someone have a stream for this?

----------


## mac_hine

$#@!ing drones with their "USA" chant!

----------


## Nate1604

Delegates are still screaming "point of order"...

----------


## coastie

USA!!! vs Seat Then Now!!!!



It has begun.....OMG these people are brain washed. PUKE

----------


## puppetmaster

they re being ignored......

----------


## rrcamp

wow

----------


## Eliyahf

Why didn't anyone call division?

----------


## coastie

They're also $#@!ing with the mics

----------


## Eisenhower

"please give her the respect she deserves"

yeah ok shut up so you can't say anything about the bull$#@! they are putting out

----------


## Gravik

Was out for lunch today and saw the segment they had on CNN about the Ron Paul delegates.

----------


## cajuncocoa

what a condescending little prick

----------


## Eisenhower

ron paul is on fox news NOW

----------


## Nate1604

Great, Boehner now takes the stage...

----------


## The Gold Standard

If they are being ignored they all need to rush the stage. Then let's see them be ignored.

----------


## Nate1604

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
Seargeats at Arms are now rushing to the Paul supporters.

----------


## cajuncocoa

@*ZekeJMiller*
*Seargeats at Arms are now rushing to the Paul supporters.


???*

----------


## coastie

> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> Seargeats at Arms are now rushing to the Paul supporters.

----------


## pcosmar

What a Phony Sham.

----------


## Karsten

> what a smug lil ******* Rience is


He looks like a freaking ******.

That's probably offensive to real **** to be compared to him.

----------


## Nate1604

what does it take to get a role call vote?

----------


## RecoveringNeoCon

So, what just happened???

----------


## Eisenhower

WTF

----------


## The Gold Standard

> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> Seargeats at Arms are now rushing to the Paul supporters.


Why is anyone surprised? How many opposing viewpoints were allowed at Nazi rallies?

----------


## opal

I hope someone tubes RP.. can't get it here

----------


## Brian4Liberty

They are muting the crowd.

----------


## cajuncocoa

you're watching the unraveling of America, y'all.

----------


## jkob

These USA chanters make me sick

----------


## ClydeCoulter

Was that CA (article says they agreed to mute RP supporters)?>

----------


## ShaneEnochs

$#@!ING BOEHNER

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Another bull$#@! "ayes" have it.

----------


## musicmax

> Why didn't anyone call division?



THIS

----------


## Eliyahf

Rules passed. so sad. feel like crying right now.

----------


## puppetmaster

> THIS


i am sure they did......

----------


## Eliyahf

CALL FOR DIVISION DAMNIT!!

----------


## Bruno

> Seat them Now.


That should be the chant

----------


## Tyler_Durden

> These USA chanters make me sick


Aka golden rule booers!!

----------


## coastie

> THIS



They are. Nobody's listening.

----------


## Paulitical Correctness

LOL.

----------


## Eisenhower

What's most ironic is that the people chanting "USA" don't realize how badly they are getting screwed over.

----------


## BuddyRey

So it's all finished now?  Our goose is cooked?

----------


## The Gold Standard

> CALL FOR DIVISION DAMNIT!!


What difference would it make? Look who is running the show.

----------


## Deinonychus

This is sick.

----------


## Apparition

> So it's all finished now?  Our goose is cooked?


That's what the establishment has been trying to tell you all along.

U-S-A!!!
U-S-A!!!

----------


## Valli6

> Was that CA (article says they agreed to mute RP supporters)?>


Yes.



> August 26, 2012
> 
> California Republicans plan to drown out any Ron Paul uprising
> ST. PETE BEACH, Fla. - California's delegation to the Republican National Convention was planning today to counteract any uprising by Ron Paul supporters on the convention floor, with officials preparing "delegate whips" to lead the effort.
> 
> The state delegation, marginalized in most matters because of California's heavily Democratic electorate, could be significant in drowning out any chants supporting Paul: The 172-member delegation is the nation's largest, and unlike some split delegations is fully committed to Romney.
> 
> In a private meeting at the delegation's beachfront hotel, Jeff Randle, the senior Romney adviser who is in charge of the California delegation, told 16 delegate whips to be prepared for a potential Paul uprising, including leading pro-Romney chants. Randle and the whips were expected to meet again Monday to finalize plans.
> 
> Paul stopped campaigning in the Republican primary months ago, but the Texas congressman's supporters are an exceptionally vocal group, and he maintains a small number of delegates. The Romney campaign plans to air a film about Paul during the convention, but it is unclear if that will be enough to quiet Paul's supporters............


http://blogs.sacbee.com/capitolalert...-uprising.html

----------


## puppetmaster

These $#@!ing thieves have me shaking in my boots......
They are pure scum

GO RON PAUL and fellow patriots!!

----------


## Karsten

This reminds me of why I'm really rooting against Romney.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Boehner just pulled a Eugene Dokes, albeit on a national level......

----------


## cajuncocoa

This is why no one outside of the establishment has a chance.  We are so fcked.

----------


## mickey mouse joy division

This is why I'm voting for Obama. Screw _all_ of these people.

----------


## opal

> CALL FOR DIVISION DAMNIT!!


NOW

----------


## ZENemy

Voting? Who would still vote for anything after this? 

The system is broke, you JUST saw it. 

Its now or never.

----------


## puppetmaster

This has made me even a more ardent fighter for liberty and against this tyranny.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> This reminds me of why I'm really rooting against Romney.


I don't favor Obamney over Robama...Obama would do the exact same thing if we were working within the DNC.  Two sides of the same coin.

----------


## Karsten

> This is why I'm voting for Obama. Screw _all_ of these people.


I wouldn't vote for Obama, or even root for him to win.  I'm just rooting for Romney to LOSE.  We need a Paul party in 2016.

----------


## Lucille

Timothy P Carney ‏@TPCarney
Rules were just passed by roll call. They never gave a vote to the minority report. Is that forthcoming?

I doubt it.

----------


## Nate1604

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
RT @LATSeema: Half of Maine delegation just walked out.

----------


## Bruno

NO ONE BUT PAUL!! 

You just lost yourself the slim chance you had of winning the election, Grand Old Party!  Take your chants of USA and think again about the freedom you claim to represent, while you enjoy four more years of Obama.

----------


## jkob

I bet they planned to drone out all opposition with USA chants in advance.

----------


## coastie

They keep turning the same groups microphones up every time one of these TRAITORS hits the stage.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> This is why I'm voting for Obama. Screw _all_ of these people.


Yeah. I havnt decided what to do yet... Vote for Gary. Write in Ron. Vote for Obama. I just want to see these people cry and wonder why they lost in november.

----------


## Kilrain

So this is how freedom dies...buried by chants of "USA! USA!".

Who am I kidding, it died a long time ago.

But dad gummit, I'm still fighting to exhume the body and give it CPR.

----------


## Sola_Fide

These idiots don't even know how screwed they really are...

----------


## ShaneEnochs

We tried it the peaceful way.  Now...

----------


## libertyjam

Total RR'ing ongoing this minute @ RNC, Maine and Nevada phones and mic's not working on the floor , multiple calls for Point of Order ignored

----------


## ZENemy

The red coats aint coming


they are here!

----------


## rrcamp

> I bet they planned to drone out all opposition with USA chants in advance.


agreed.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

I'll never forget that at the moment they were $#@!ing us, Ron Paul was sitting over all of it getting interviewed by Cavuto. It all seems surreal......

----------


## ZENemy



----------


## opal

> Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
> RT @LATSeema: Half of Maine delegation just walked out.


another thread says they were escorted out

----------


## Eisenhower

> I'll never forget that at the moment they were $#@!ing us, Ron Paul was sitting over all of it getting interviewed by Cavuto. It all seems surreal......


lol this, i thought that was pretty fitting for the bull$#@!

----------


## jkob

great opportunity party 

har har har

----------


## libertyjam

Benton just on http://www.ustream.tv/channel/upper-perk-live

----------


## hazek

> Yeah. I havnt decided what to do yet... Vote for Gary. Write in Ron. Vote for Obama. I just want to see these people cry and wonder why they lost in november.


*
STOP GIVING THIS SYSTEM THAT IS ENSLAVING YOU ANY MORE CREDIBILITY AND OPT THE $#@! OUT ALREADY*

----------


## ZENemy

> *
> STOP GIVING THIS SYSTEM THAT IS ENSLAVING YOU ANY MORE CREDIBILITY AND OPT THE $#@! OUT ALREADY*


Nice, I might tweet that

----------


## BuddyRey

So wait...we've officially lost?  Romney is coronated?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> *
> STOP GIVING THIS SYSTEM THAT IS ENSLAVING YOU ANY MORE CREDIBILITY AND OPT THE $#@! OUT ALREADY*


you mean stop voting altogether? XD

----------


## cajuncocoa

> NO ONE BUT PAUL!! 
> 
> You just lost yourself the slim chance you had of winning the election, Grand Old Party!  Take your chants of USA and think again about the freedom you claim to represent, while you enjoy four more years of Obama.


These people don't give a rat's ass about USA.  They only care about GOP.  Party over principle, party over country, party over liberty.  Fck them, and God bless those who insist on standing with them in the future.

----------


## Carlybee

Wish I could say I'm shocked but we all knew they were going to shred the rules. They've done it all the way to this convention.

----------


## hazek

> you mean stop voting altogether? XD


YES.

EDIT: This is what I'll do in November: I'll walk into the voting booth, take the voting sheet, and write on it: "I do not agree with being governed by anyone who does not have my contractually arranged explicit consent!" and throw that into the box.

It changes nothing but at least I'll know I didn't betray my principles.

----------


## Eisenhower

> So wait...we've officially lost?  Romney is coronated?


With the establishment scum at the helm, it was over before it even started.

----------


## SchleckBros

@robertcostaNRO

Man, this place is full of security. Arena security, Tampa cops, and many men in suits with earpieces.

----------


## Valli6

Listen to those applause - or lack of aplause rather.

----------


## rrcamp

The "Virginian" islands? Really?

----------


## Peace&Freedom

Amazing to see CNN et al reporters speak "about" the concerns of the Paul delegates, but won't specify what they are complaining about, nor interview a single delegate to get the lowdown from them directly. MSM, once again the getaway driver, lets the party hacks get away with murder.

----------


## The Goat

> I'll never forget that at the moment they were $#@!ing us, Ron Paul was sitting over all of it getting interviewed by Cavuto. It all seems surreal......


thats what I was thinking too.

----------


## ZENemy

> With the establishment scum at the helm, it was over before it even started.


"If Ron Paul wins Iowa, we just, take it out...go to the second place winner"

----------


## Valli6

Oh boy pictures!

----------


## brandon

I don't think the best reaction is to get discouraged, claim the game is rigged, and give up on electoral politics.  They were/are able to shut us out and change the rules on us because they have the numbers.  But our numbers are greatly growing. In 4 or 8 years things will be much more favorable towards us if our momentum at the state level party structure continues.

----------


## Apparition

"As the panoramic camera takes a picture in a solid way"...... 
Nice.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

Im so irate.

----------


## ravedown

middle fingers high

----------


## SchleckBros

@robport: ND delegate just texted me saying they were instructed to chant "USA" to drown out dissent. #RNCpowergrab

----------


## Stellwagen

"we're ready to shoot these people"

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> I don't think the best reaction is to get discouraged, claim the game is rigged, and give up on electoral politics.  They were/are able to shut us out and change the rules on us because they have the numbers.  But our numbers are greatly growing. In 4 or 8 years things will be much more favorable towards us if our momentum at the state level party structure continues.


The voice of reason... 

...but god damn this is bull$#@!!

----------


## coastie

Face the camera. Facial Recognition Software.


HOLY $#@! BALLS BATMAN.

----------


## ZENemy

> I don't think the best reaction is to get discouraged, claim the game is rigged, and give up on electoral politics.  They were/are able to shut us out and change the rules on us because they have the numbers.  But our numbers are greatly growing. In 4 or 8 years things will be much more favorable towards us if our momentum at the state level party structure continues.


I am not gonna say "there will be no 2016 elections" but do you know how many EO's will be signed in the next 4-8 years? If its anything even half as bad as the FIRST HALF of 2012, we are $#@!ED.

----------


## cajuncocoa

What bull$#@!.  Frozen people smiling.

----------


## Eisenhower

"the camera was built in 1920"

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> @robport: ND delegate just texted me saying they were instructed to chant "USA" to drown out dissent. #RNCpowergrab


so our chants cant out chant these ND delegates? ;(

----------


## mac_hine

Bunch of smiling corpses

----------


## NorfolkPCSolutions

Good going, GOP.  

Ready to buy that bouquet for Obama yet?  You just handed him the election.

Also:

$#@! you.  We will remember all of this when it's our turn.

----------


## DrHendricks

Can anyone post a summary of all the ways we have been screwed this week and especially today. I want to be able to have a list of things in my head to rattle off to people who ask me what I think of the convention.

----------


## jkob

> @robport: ND delegate just texted me saying they were instructed to chant "USA" to drown out dissent. #RNCpowergrab


disgusting

----------


## Lucille

"Those who cast the votes decide nothing. Those who count the votes decide everything."
--Joseph Stalin

Enjoy your loss in Nov., GOP.  You earned it.

----------


## coastie

More white people dancing. Yay.

----------


## Barrex

Summary:?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I bet they planned to drone out all opposition with USA chants in advance.


Of course they did.

----------


## Tonewah

Roll Call vote next?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i'd like to know why they wasting time by playing music. lol. is this like a royal coronation with entertainment and jesters?

----------


## Eisenhower

> i'd like to know why they wasting time by playing music. lol. is this like a royal coronation with entertainment and jesters?


LMAO

----------


## Nate1604

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
VIDEO: Chaos On The GOP Convention Floor http://www.buzzfeed.com/zekejmiller/...nvention-floor … via @buzzfeed

----------


## RPES1

Hope all the disgruntled people turned there backs to the camera.

----------


## Feelgood



----------


## Tiso0770

I hope someone gave 'the bird' during that photo shot.

----------


## Tonewah

Did they remove RP delegates?

----------


## Havax

I just realized the people they keep showing dancing are all staged for that. They are the only ones really dancing and they keep trying to get other people dancing. How artificial.

----------


## Eisenhower

lol it sounds like absolute silence after the band finished playing

----------


## DGambler

I'm $#@!ing sick to my stomach

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

really? 3 songs?

lol dancing to show how euphoric and good things will be with romney at the helm.

----------


## Nate1604

I heard a band member saying to another band mebmer "wel'l get through it"...

----------


## asurfaholic

> I just realized the people they keep showing dancing are all staged for that. They are the only ones really dancing and they keep trying to get other people dancing. How artificial.


Hopefully some of our video gurus make some fun tubes

----------


## BuddyRey

Damn, this makes THREE Temptations songs these guys have butchered.

----------


## Nate1604

They are now handing out Romney signs to delegates

----------


## ClydeCoulter

What to do about those RP nominations.........play another song while we work it out..........

----------


## KingNothing

Drowning out dissent with chants of "USA" ....the Republican convention just got so.... Republican.

----------


## Apparition

Reminder to the delegates:  Fall in line.

----------


## coastie

Everyone of them is tanked. Boner has a fat tongue...

----------


## Chester Copperpot

so what happened

----------


## opal

Was there a VP named for RP?

----------


## RabbitMan

So did Ron Paul get nominated or not?

----------


## jkob

what is going on now?

----------


## moraha

I missed the last 2 hours....can someone recap what happened. Is it over for us?

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> So did Ron Paul get nominated or not?


I think 6 states submitted to the RNC to nominate ron paul.. no idea if it went anywhere.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Summary:?


Twice they did voice votes and declared them "aye", yet that was far from clear based on the equally loud (via feed) "nays".

----------


## DrHendricks

COME ON LETS DO THIS!! GET RON'S NAME OUT THERE!!

----------


## Nate1604

It appears that the retroactively-adopted rules may require 8 states for nomination...

----------


## opal

no roll call yet

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i dont know if nominating ron will do any good with this ignorant, naive, going along crowd.... =|......

----------


## ClydeCoulter

This is the nomination process starting now, isn't it?

----------


## RabbitMan

Just trying to find some silver lining....

----------


## zachrbroussard

Boner reminded the delegates that to be nominated there were certain rules and timelines. Sounded like he was setting up someone to say only Mitt is nominated

----------


## KerriAnn

John Sununu- "[Mitt Romney] leads from behind."

ya, i bet he does. i don't want Romney behind me, literally or figuratively.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i really hope a shadow delegate will come and nominate ron.. or hell santorum/gingrich to start trouble.

----------


## zachrbroussard

So do they go through all 50 states like this?

----------


## rrcamp

I love how all those Mitt signs just magically appear...

----------


## Ronulus

They won't allow anything but speach from those seeking to lick the taint of the mittens.

----------


## Valli6

That guy is wearing that weird, red & blue triangle pin that Mitt's lawyer had.

----------


## Eisenhower

> i really hope a shadow delegate will come and nominate ron.. or hell santorum/gingrich to start trouble.


THIS. I'm waiting for a delegate they think is Romney gets to speak.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

YEAH. YEAH. MIT MIT MIT MIT MIT MIT. YEAHHH. *Whistles*

----------


## devil21

Well I guess Ron's not getting his floor nomination....

----------


## zachrbroussard

So can they only vote for Mitt?

----------


## Apparition

> So do they go through all 50 states like this?


No.. just the 44 states.

----------


## Tiso0770

OMG, these Idiots in front are Corporate shills.

----------


## 1stAmendguy

> i really hope a shadow delegate will come and nominate ron.. or hell santorum/gingrich to start trouble.


Please, please, please.

----------


## Havax

Don't we have some states where we got 100% or close to that % of the delegates? So like in New Hampshire for instance, can't we just have a Paul supporter say they voted for Ron Paul?

----------


## Nate1604

In 2008 numerous delegates votes for RP even though he wasn't nominated.

----------


## devil21

"Others"

So they're not even going to call Paul's votes from the podium.  This is such a farce.

----------


## QWDC

CNN has Ron Paul listed on the screen with Romney as someone who will be voted for. Wasn't expecting that.

----------


## Lucille

> Just trying to find some silver lining....


The only one that I can see is that grassroots Republicans might wake up and see what a bunch of power-hungry Stalinist goons are ruling over them, and running the GOP into the ground.  




> A calm lasted briefly until John Sununu came to the podium to present the Report of the Committee on Rules. Paul delegates throughout the hall told Reason that they were unhappy with several of the proposed changes, particularly Rule 12 and Rule 16. 
> 
> Rule 12, they said, offered the party the ability to changes rules after the passage of them at the convention.
> 
> "These rules allow the RNC to change the rules without our approval," said Luis LaRott, 31, of Houston and a Ron Paul delegate. 
> 
> The other rule many of them were unhappy with, Rule 16, restructures the way delegates are distributed at caucuses and primaries. Paul delegates were concerned with the changes that would eliminate the ability of the states to choose delegates. 
> 
> These two votes caused a major uproar on the floor but Prebius ignored calls from Paul delegates, many that had spent months studying parliamentary procedures, that challenged the rules.


They got everything they wanted.  In the unlikely event that Romney wins in '12, there will be NO primary challenger possible in '16.

----------


## Eisenhower

this is about to get good

----------


## BuddyRey

YES!

----------


## Havax

GET EM ALASAKA

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

9 for Ron so far.

----------


## jkob

9 other lol

f u cspan

----------


## Ronulus

Alaska 9 for Ron Paul

----------


## 1stAmendguy

Yes Alaska.

----------


## Nate1604

Alaska had 9 votes for RP?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

9 votes for Ron Paul!

----------


## Eisenhower

why did that oblivious bitch just say 18 to romney and not say where the other votes were going?

----------


## playpianoking

Alaska - 9 to Paul!

----------


## Indy Vidual

> CNN has Ron Paul listed on the screen with Romney as someone who will be voted for. Wasn't expecting that.





> Alaska - 9 to Paul!


Good

----------


## phill4paul

LOL. CSPAN. Romney 68    _Others_ 9

----------


## Havax

I can't remember, were 100% of all votes cast for McCain in 2008?

----------


## jkob

Jan Brewer 

*barf*

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Boo Brewer!!!!

----------


## Lucille

Oh God, Jan Brewer.  Thew dumbest broad in politics, and that's really saying something.

----------


## 69360

That bitch isn't calling out Ron's votes.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Romney is westerner at heart, before he's easterner at heart......

----------


## kathy88

She screams neocon.

----------


## QWDC

So I guess CNN is the only one actually nice enough to list Paul? At least someone did I guess.

----------


## vechorik

Doug Wead: Author, Speaker, Presidential Historian
Another shot with ben who helped draft the new rules intended to punish iowa for rejecting mitt and making sure the rules for the primaries can ne changed up to 2014. http://instagr.am/p/O4g_Z0oEEt/

----------


## Bruno

> CNN has Ron Paul listed on the screen with Romney as someone who will be voted for. Wasn't expecting that.


Don't expect of from Faux News either,  because it won't happen. 

Agenda is as agenda does.

----------


## Eisenhower

this is just so rigged it's making me nauseated. just one big scripted ACT

----------


## jkob

they're not calling out Ron's delegates and CSPAN just has it as other <_<

----------


## kathy88

Why isn't the blonde calling the Ron votes.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

lol. we are done........

----------


## libertygrl

> So this is how liberty dies, with old white people dancing.



Like Nero fiddling while Rome was burning.

----------


## MGWHAT

Im confused I thought Alaska was one of the states where RP had plurality?

----------


## Eisenhower

> Why isn't the blonde calling the Ron votes.


because she is a filthy neo con BITCH

----------


## DamianTV

The RNC has broken pretty much every single one of its rules to oust us.  They conveniently ignore violations of their rules when they are done to their advantage, but will slam us to the ground if one of us breaks even one of their petty rules.  Its time we dont follow the rules that have been obviously imposed to remove the voice of the Delegates.  Ron Paul should be nominated from the floor, and every effort should be made to change the rules from the floor so that we can institute control over the RNC.  Corrupt Officials need to be removed from their positions of power by nominations from the floor.  We need to do everything in our power to make changes that benefit We the People and not the RNC.

----------


## devil21

Every Cali delegate is for Romney?  EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM?  Jeez.

----------


## Eisenhower

> Every Cali delegate is for Romney?  EVERY LAST ONE OF THEM?  Jeez.


They all have to vote for him on the first ballot, it's was a winner-take-all state.

----------


## Tyler_Durden

So much for Rule 38.....

----------


## zachrbroussard

Romney already has 311 fml

----------


## cajuncocoa

Come on, Ron....please make a 3rd party run.  These Republicans suck!  You can't fix stupid!

----------


## playpianoking

8 delegates obstaining!?!?!?!!!?!?

----------


## Havax

Abstain? Go back to Colorado you prick.

----------


## RP Supporter

LOL at the young neocon student. See, Romney has the support of the youth!

----------


## jkob

8 abstaining in Colorado

----------


## Eisenhower

8 delegates abstaining in colorado what is this?

----------


## Nate1604

IN CO 8 delegates "abstained"?

----------


## robmpreston

Abstaining? $#@!ing criminals.

----------


## brandon

I thought people were saying we won Colorado. What happened to that?

----------


## afwjam

ugh.

----------


## 69360

did they really abstain or did that jackass refuse to call out RP votes?

----------


## ZENemy

God damn Im surprised they are not playing the EMPIRE theme song from Star wars while they do this.

----------


## devil21

> They all have to vote for him on the first ballot, it's was a winner-take-all state.


Ah ok gotcha.

----------


## brandon

This guy can't even speak

----------


## jkob

lmao the guy forgot what he was going to say

----------


## Eisenhower

did that last neo con for delaware have asbergers or something?

----------


## RP Supporter

How the hell does DC have 19 votes? There aren't even 19 Republicans in DC!

----------


## Nate1604

The Colorado Delegation leader probably decided to use the term "abstain".

----------


## QWDC

I wonder if they are going to boo Iowa.

----------


## Apparition

Yes.. a moment of silence for Isaac............ awesome.

----------


## BuddyRey

I can almost swear these people have been tossing back a few Jack & Cokes in their smokey back rooms where they sold us up the river.  The last guy couldn't talk, and then the Chairwoman said "District of Colummia."

----------


## ShaneEnochs



----------


## Eisenhower

> The Colorado Delegation leader probably decided to use the term "abstain".


I don't think so, if you look at the C-SPAN vote count, the "others" number did not increase.

----------


## jkob

> I wonder if they are going to boo Iowa.


probably drown them out with USA and Mitt chants

----------


## mport1

Man, I can't stand listening to all these statists.  This is awful.

----------


## playpianoking

"Eight of Colorado’s 36 Republican delegates, all of whom supported Ron Paul, abstained Monday morning rather than pledging their support to the presumptive GOP nominee, Mitt Romney.

“We’re here because principles matter a lot more than candidates,” said Jim Gaston, an alternate delegate from near Trinidad who supports Ron Paul and refused to pledge his support for Romney. “The Republican Party platform is actually pretty Constitutional, but our candidates don’t always follow it.”

Colorado GOP Chairman Ryan Call told FOX31 that the diversity of the delegation is a positive.

“We respect all the different points of view within our delegation, and we always have a robust debate,” Call said. “And what’s important is that we’re going to gavel in tomorrow and nominate the right candidate to turn our economy around, and that’s Mitt Romney.”

The obstinacy from the Colorado delegation’s more libertarian members took place during a breakfast at the delegation’s hotel ahead of the Republican National Convention, which begins Tuesday. The breakfast also included a short speech from Matt Romney, the candidate’s second oldest son."


But my question is why couldn't they still vote for Paul??

----------


## Indy Vidual

Fla, Fla, Fla, Fla, .... blaa...

----------


## Uriah

Just threw my chair... glad it's not broken. I threw it gently tho...

----------


## Eisenhower

> "Eight of Colorado’s 36 Republican delegates, all of whom supported Ron Paul, abstained Monday morning rather than pledging their support to the presumptive GOP nominee, Mitt Romney.
> 
> “We’re here because principles matter a lot more than candidates,” said Jim Gaston, an alternate delegate from near Trinidad who supports Ron Paul and refused to pledge his support for Romney. “The Republican Party platform is actually pretty Constitutional, but our candidates don’t always follow it.”
> 
> Colorado GOP Chairman Ryan Call told FOX31 that the diversity of the delegation is a positive.
> 
> “We respect all the different points of view within our delegation, and we always have a robust debate,” Call said. “And what’s important is that we’re going to gavel in tomorrow and nominate the right candidate to turn our economy around, and that’s Mitt Romney.”
> 
> The obstinacy from the Colorado delegation’s more libertarian members took place during a breakfast at the delegation’s hotel ahead of the Republican National Convention, which begins Tuesday. The breakfast also included a short speech from Matt Romney, the candidate’s second oldest son."
> ...


all i have to say is, WTF

----------


## cajuncocoa

> 


QFT

----------


## DamianTV

> Abstain? Go back to Colorado you prick.


Unless the Abstaining Delegate was already replaced for not voting, I think it depends more on who the replacement Delegate will be.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

"3 votes for ROn... *mic cuts off*

----------


## jkob

they cut her mic

----------


## Havax

Cut the mic out when she says Ron Paul's name. Hilarious.

----------


## playpianoking

3 votes for who?!!?!?? whatttt did you hear 'WHOMEVER CONTROLLED THE MICROPHONE DID A GREAT JOB!"  IM $#@!ING RED AND PISSED...

----------


## devil21

They cut her mic!  $#@!s!

----------


## jcarcinogen

"who ever controlled the microphone did a great job, haha" Who said that???

----------


## georgiaboy

yay, 3 Georgia for Ron Paul!

----------


## robmpreston

At least they had her repeat it.

----------


## BuddyRey

Did you guys just hear that one guy snickering while saying "whoever was controlling the microphones did a great job"?  >

----------


## blocks

"Whoever is controlling the mic, did a good job"....sick

----------


## 69360

cut the mic. holy crap this is like the third reich

----------


## ZENemy

wow!! 

yea but rand 2016? bleeeh, what a joke this entire system is!

----------


## DrHendricks

THE GEORGIA 3 WE LOVE YOU. What the hell was up with that mic breakdown?

----------


## hardrightedge

"whoever controls the mic did a great job"...did you guys hear that b.s.

----------


## Nate1604

A guy next to the GA delegation leader said something like "they sure did a good job controlling the microphone"

----------


## cucucachu0000

These people are $#@!ing with us with these $#@!y microphones lol

----------


## 69360

> "Whoever is controlling the mic, did a good job"....sick


that went out cspan. they must see the humor in it

----------


## Eisenhower

this is a sad day

----------


## blocks

At least they made her repeat the count.. SMH

----------


## Karsten

How come no one is voting for Gingrich or Santorum?  Didn't they have a lot of pledged delegates?  Didn't Gingrich win Georgia?

----------


## coastie

> they cut her mic



SOmeone said "whoever cut her microphone did a good job"(laughing). Timestamp : 3:32:52 into the youtube live stream.

----------


## Nate1604

Yeah, Guam is unanimous in walking off the bridge!

----------


## acptulsa

> But my question is why couldn't they still vote for Paul??


Perhaps they're bound.

As long as Rmoney doesn't get nominated on this vote, it's a victory.  That is all the delegates from many states are bound for--the first round of voting.

This thing has just begun, people.  If we're good, this convention could go on for a month...




> How come no one is voting for Gingrich or Santorum?  Didn't they have a lot of pledged delegates?  Didn't Gingrich win Georgia?


Some delegates are released depending upon how the candidate drops out.

----------


## devil21

I bet they're going to stop the roll call once Romney hits 1144.

----------


## tsai3904

laura myers ‏@lmyerslvrj
.@ronpaul delegates from #NV revolting: tentative vote count 18 Paul, 5 @mittromney 5 abstain. (supposed to be 20-8 bound for Romney-Paul)

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

3 release santorum delegates.. for romney... wtf??? stupid social conservatives.

----------


## DGambler

> THE GEORGIA 3 WE LOVE YOU. What the hell was up with that mic breakdown?


I thought it was 4 yesterday, did one of them get bullied into changing their vote?

----------


## rrcamp

"...I was gonna say Ron Paul.."

----------


## idiom

Did we make nomination? Did we get a speech?

----------


## Karsten

It's coming up!!!!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

iowa coming up. this will be good.

----------


## zachrbroussard

He's at 583, I doubt this goes to a second round

----------


## Havax

So everyone is going to look at the "other" count and think that's how many Paul delegates are there. That can't be accurate though right?

----------


## Indy Vidual

Il _Land of Corruption_...

----------


## phill4paul

> iowa coming up. this will be good.


  Lol.

----------


## Eisenhower

prepare yourselves for iowa

----------


## moraha

I'm pissed.

----------


## S.Shorland

It's more entertaining to read your comments than watch it for me.more passion involved.

----------


## DamianTV

Remember our Goal!  It isnt just about Ron Paul, it is about Liberty, and we need to be aware of the Power our Delegates have to change the rules of the RNC to favor the Voice of the People, not the RNC power whores!

----------


## wolfemcbane

It's not over yet people!!

----------


## jkob

> I thought it was 4 yesterday, did one of them get bullied into changing their vote?


there was 1 undecided

----------


## Karsten

f Iowa doesn't vote for RP i'm gonna just kill myself.

----------


## libertygrl

> This has made me even a more ardent fighter for liberty and against this tyranny.


EXACTLY.  People, REMEMBER this day so that when the presidential election is over and everything gets quiet again, we KEEP PUSHING forward - even if we no longer have Ron Paul actively leading the movement.  My greatest fear is that once Ron Paul is gone,  people are going to give up because he inspired and motivated us so much.  The torch is being passed to us.   We cannot let him or the freedom movement down.  Future generations are depending upon us.

----------


## Apparition

> Remember our Goal!  It isnt just about Ron Paul, it is about Liberty, and we need to be aware of the Power our Delegates have to change the rules of the RNC to favor the Voice of the People, not the RNC power whores!


what power do they have when the chair can just pretend like the ayes win?

----------


## RP Supporter

I bet you Iowa abstains. They did that in 2008 when dems got to a state Hillary won.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

CMON IOWA

----------


## playpianoking

22 FOR RON PAUL!

----------


## Havax

I love you Iowa.

----------


## Eisenhower

LOL WOW, the people passed out 2 mitt signs to block the background

----------


## Lucille

WOOOOOOO!  RON PAUL!

----------


## chudrockz

I can't wait for Minnesota to come up!!

----------


## devil21

GO IOWA!

----------


## Uriah

so proud to be an iowan right now...

----------


## brandon

wow

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

LOL they still ignored Ron... 

Iowa 6 votes..... Romney.

----------


## Nate1604

Yeah Drew Ivers. 22 for Paul

----------


## RP Supporter

OMG that $#@!ing BITCH!!!!

----------


## puppetmaster

iowa RON PAUL

----------


## jkob

Blonde chick not mentioning Paul really?

he just won Iowa

----------


## Trigonx

That blonde on the podium needs to be slapped

----------


## Dary

Ya Iowa!

----------


## Indy Vidual

Iowa

----------


## Eisenhower

and even when romney doesnt have the majority that dumb bitch still only says romney's count

----------


## Lucille

LOL.... "Iowa:  6, Romney"

----------


## Karsten

Ok I'm not going to kill myself.

----------


## phill4paul

WTF? Iowa "6 Romney!" Lol. what a farce.

----------


## MGWHAT

"IOWA. 6. ROMNEY"  What a farce man

----------


## cajuncocoa

I LOVE YOU, IOWA!!

----------


## 69360

calling out the loser in iowa and no mention of ron. this is horrid

----------


## Barrex

> I bet you Iowa abstains. They did that in 2008 when dems got to a state Hillary won.


I bet they dont. IO bet everything I got

----------


## Diashi

<3 you Iowa

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

WAY TO GO IOWA!

-t

----------


## playpianoking

lol 1 for santorum

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The blonde idiot just can't say Ron's name. And she frowns every time Ron gets votes.

(She doesn't like Santorum either.)

She seems like she is going to have a fit or cry when it is not all Mitt.

----------


## Havax

Frothy on the board ladies and gentlemen.

----------


## 69360

frothy got one.

----------


## Nate1604

Wow, 1 Kansas delegate voted for Santorum

----------


## RP Supporter

> I bet they dont. IO bet everything I got


LOL. Guess that's the bone they give us. Sit down and be happy, Paulians!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

well. Romney is half way there with delegates. we are on Kentucky.

----------


## Monotaur

> Abstain? Go back to Colorado you prick.


That was our state party chairman Ryan Call. Our delegates probably tried to vote for Paul but it is my guess that he didn't let them since Paul wasn't nominated. He hates Paul. He needs to go. 

I'm sure I'll hear more details about this later once I'm home.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Mitch boo...

----------


## harikaried

Interesting that CNN is reporting numbers for Romney and Paul and Other (currently 1 for Santorum).

----------


## hardrightedge

haha...he almost said his own name...

----------


## kahless

Mitch almost nominated himself

----------


## Karsten

For "Mitch" Romney lol

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

who is that blonde bish reinterating the roll call votes?

no one from the liberty community should hire her for any sort of employment -.-...

----------


## cajuncocoa

that's the $#@!...roger villere

----------


## ZENemy

Apparently they already announce MR as being the winner.

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...P-nominee-quot

----------


## libertygrl

> I don't think the best reaction is to get discouraged, claim the game is rigged, and give up on electoral politics.  They were/are able to shut us out and change the rules on us because they have the numbers.  But our numbers are greatly growing. In 4 or 8 years things will be much more favorable towards us if our momentum at the state level party structure continues.


I pray we have 4 or 8 years considering the police state we live in!   Ron Paul did say to remain in the party until we BECOME the tent and the rule makers.

----------


## jkob

smdh

----------


## Banksy

lol did anyone just see that Ron Paul supporter on MSNBC?  that was great

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

huh. 14 for mittens 10 for ron in Maine =\...

----------


## Eisenhower

screwed out of maine....

----------


## Havax

Ashamed of my state Maryland.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

I thought Maine got thrown out??

----------


## idiom

how did we get to 62? Iowa....

Blitzer calls out the announcer for ignoring Ron Paul.

----------


## JK/SEA

> That blonde on the podium needs to be slapped


the whole world is watching.

----------


## jkob

sexy voice

----------


## kahless

all votes in Mass went to Romney. bs!

----------


## Havax

I thought we had Mass delegates?

----------


## Mini-Me

> I thought Maine got thrown out??


Replacements maybe?

----------


## kathy88

SO.... Anyone else hyperventilating with tears pouring down their face or just me?

----------


## Eisenhower

WTF how does MASS give all the delegates to romney what is this $#@!?

----------


## QWDC

Even though I detest Santorum, I still congratulate that one delegate who stuck by his guns and voted for his man despite the Romneybots breathing down his neck.

----------


## Mini-Me

> SO.... Anyone else hyperventilating with tears pouring down their face or just me?


No, but I'm getting antsy for people at the convention to REVOLT.

----------


## S.Shorland

just you

----------


## Eisenhower

> how did we get to 62? Iowa....
> 
> Blitzer calls out the announcer for ignoring Ron Paul.


he just doesn't like the gop establishment, good on him

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

> Even though I detest Santorum, I still congratulate that one delegate who stuck by his guns and voted for his man despite the Romneybots breathing down his neck.


yeah. 1 less vote for romney.

----------


## gjdavis60

> WTF how does MASS give all the delegates to romney what is this $#@!?


  Mass. delegates were bound.

----------


## Bruno

Proud of Iowa!!

----------


## Havax

Just for some context on what happened in the 2008 convention:

McCain (AZ): 2,343 (99.28%)
Paul (TX): 15 (0.63%)
Romney (MA): 2 (0.09%)

----------


## playpianoking

> SO.... Anyone else hyperventilating with tears pouring down their face or just me?


Romney's brother is crying

----------


## RP Supporter

I was hoping for more booing. Hopefully we get some of it during Mitt's speech.

----------


## DGambler

> Mass. delegates were bound.


Why not abstain?

----------


## DamianTV

> how did we get to 62? Iowa....
> 
> Blitzer calls out the announcer for ignoring Ron Paul.


I would like to make a motion from the floor to have Blitzer removed and perma-banned.

----------


## coastie

Scotty's crying. Awww.

----------


## playpianoking

The way that bitch keeps calling out only the number and then screaming Romney is starting to really piss me off.

----------


## Dary

So sad for MI.  So sad.

----------


## Nate1604

Mitt's Brother Scott had to announce 4 votes for RP LOL

----------


## jkob

here we go Minnesota

----------


## hardrightedge

i love Minny

----------


## S.Shorland

It all depends on who is more bloodthirsty.They are the same people on everything else but I think Romney could be even more bloodthirsty than Obama

----------


## Mini-Me

> I would like to make a motion from the floor to have Blitzer removed and perma-banned.


Reread:  Blitzer didn't ignore Ron Paul.  He called out the announcer for ignoring him!

----------


## playpianoking

MN!!!!!  HAHAHAHAHAHA RP 33     SANTORUM 1  6 ROMNEY

----------


## mport1

> I was hoping for more booing. Hopefully we get some of it during Mitt's speech.


Yes, we need a lot more booing and Ron Paul chants.

----------


## Havax

MINNESOTA!

----------


## Tyler_Durden

Yes MN!

----------


## BuddyRey

WHOA!!!  Was not expecting that from MN!

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

MINNESOTAAAAA

----------


## cucucachu0000

broke the hundy mark!!!

----------


## playpianoking

SHUTUP BITCH IT'S NOT MINNESOTA 6 ROMNEY!, IT'S 33 PAUL!  GOD WTFFFFFF

----------


## Eisenhower

GO MINNESOTA OH YEAH

----------


## kahless

Bitch!  Ron got 33 votes. Call it!

----------


## Nate1604

Minn 33 Votes for RP, 1 Santurom, 6 Mittens

----------


## Diashi

Bull$#@!! Didn't Paul take Michigan?

----------


## Indy Vidual

Min!!!!!!!
Nice....

----------


## Dary

Ya Minn!

----------


## Lucille

> Scotty's crying. Awww.


They'll all be crying come Nov. when Romney loses.  I can't wait.

WOOT!  MN!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

YEAH MN!

-t

----------


## playpianoking

From the MN intro, you know Paul would win, she said they pride themselves on running a fair process lol.

----------


## idiom

So... what are the odds of us winning on the second ballot?

----------


## phill4paul

Why aren't people booing the blonde haired bitch?  What a farce. Lol.

----------


## Chester Copperpot

My favorite speech from Marianne ever.. Ron Paul 33 VOTES!!

----------


## rrcamp

I _LOVE_ how she said they run a fair convention before announcing 33 Paul

----------


## Nate1604

Miss. 3 for RP

----------


## playpianoking

I hear RP chanting in the bg.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> From the MN intro, you know Paul would win, she said they pride themselves on running a fair process lol.


+1
She had a great intro.

----------


## kathy88

> Romney's brother is crying


That's just because he knows he's never going to a slumber party at the White House.

----------


## phill4paul

> So... what are the odds of us winning on the second ballot?


 About the same as us winning on a first vote.

----------


## jbauer

Really?  The only second ballot coming this year is in the L party as sad as it is to say this goose is cooked.




> So... what are the odds of us winning on the second ballot?

----------


## jkob

I bet they'll shut it down when Romney clinches

----------


## Miss Annie

> Come on, Ron....please make a 3rd party run.  These Republicans suck!  You can't fix stupid!


This!

----------


## playpianoking

> They'll all be crying come Nov. when Romney loses.  I can't wait.
> 
> WOOT!  MN!


 agreed.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Over 100 votes so far

----------


## Nate1604

How many votes did Nebraska have

----------


## playpianoking

Starts with 'freedom', I'm guessing Paul wins NV!...

----------


## mport1

Nice Ron Paul sign Nevada!

----------


## devil21

LOVE THE RP SIGN!!!

----------


## QWDC

Dat Ron Paul sign.

----------


## Barrex

> Come on, Ron....please make a 3rd party run.  These Republicans suck!  You can't fix stupid!


If they are stupid and we lost to them what does that makes us?

----------


## jkob

Go Nevada go!

----------


## Nate1604

Isn't that Wayne Terhune speaking?

----------


## cucucachu0000

love that guy!!!

----------


## Eisenhower

OH MY GOD YES

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

thank god for nevada.

----------


## jbauer

$#@! yes Nevada!!!!

----------


## QWDC

WOW nice revolt NV.

----------


## playpianoking

NV 17 votes for RP, 5 abstain??, 5 Rommey

----------


## robmpreston

Go Nevada.

----------


## georgiaboy

*GO NEVADA!!!*

----------


## Banksy

Getting to watch the GOP commit political suicide live on TV!  Woo!

----------


## kahless

> Why aren't people booing the blonde haired bitch?  What a farce. Lol.


I heard some boos

----------


## rrcamp

THAT DUDE IS $#@!ING AWESOME

----------


## jkob

Nevada = awesome

----------


## Nate1604

Nevada 17 RP, 5 absentions, 5 Romney

----------


## Eisenhower

oh my god that guy is amazing

----------


## brandon

Okay Nevada kicked ass

----------


## Bruno

I love Nevada right now!!

----------


## opal

Goooo Nevada!  WTG

----------


## unknown

Summary please.

----------


## Stellwagen

yeaaaah! git some nevada


"eaaand....5 for romney". he totally deuced on rommney

----------


## 69360

that was epic. hell yeah NV!

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

YEAH NV!

why 5 abstentions?

-t

----------


## Miles Dunn

WOOOT WOOOT

----------


## Eisenhower

aaaaaaand 5 for romney LMAO

----------


## Diashi

Nevada is laying it down!

----------


## Lucille

> Getting to watch the GOP commit political suicide live on TV!  Woo!


LOL...

----------


## kahless

Come on boo her more!

----------


## Indy Vidual

Nev!!!
Way to go.

----------


## SchleckBros

"They are totally ignoring the Ron Paul votes" Wolf Blitzer

----------


## idiom

Awesome Speech! ".......aaaaand five for Romney "

Blitzer "They are totally ignoring Ron Paul on the Podium"

----------


## Nate1604

NH 9 Romney, 3 RP

----------


## S.Shorland

What the hell is this?I thought you were joking about the blonde woman.What is the excuse for that behaviour?

----------


## brooks009

That was awesome.

----------


## playpianoking

FREE RON PAUL chants in bg!!

----------


## phill4paul



----------


## Monotaur

Holy crap did Nevada just give more delegates to Paul than they were decided at caucus???

----------


## bkreigh

Nevada speech was the best ever!

----------


## devil21

Looks like NJ will be the final....

----------


## playpianoking

1150 thats it.

----------


## Bruno

Nevada patriot; "And eh, 5 for Romney"

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

we all know which states to go visit and give our money to with tourism =P...

----------


## Nate1604

FYI, Nebraska has 35 votes, only 33 were announced for Romney. Other two votes not even mentioned.

----------


## Kilrain

Nevada guy made me cry. For real.

----------


## Karsten

I'm really happy about my labor day trip to Reno now

----------


## georgiaboy

Love that the Nevada guy said out loud that six states put Ron Paul into nomination, and listed all six of them!!

----------


## jbauer

Can someone actually explain to me why if Ron was nominated they don't say his name repeated back?  Just shows a lack of integrity (not that I expected it). 

All I can say is I'm glad to be done with this for awhile.

----------


## Lucille

And the sheep go "BAAAAAA."

----------


## playpianoking

hopefully they still finish counting anyways...

----------


## Havax

Nice delegate strategy Benton!

----------


## S.Shorland

you're in the sh#t,with mitt

----------


## Nate1604

Damn, I hope they don't stop the delegation count!

----------


## hardrightedge

Can't wait to go back to Vegas...

----------


## enjerth

Nebraska, 35 delegates, 33 for Romney....

no, really, that's all.

----------


## Banksy

Obama just won four more years!

----------


## Indy Vidual

Mitt, Mitt,..... 
Darn those Mittbots.

----------


## Bruno

Wow, look at how excited they are all trying to act.

----------


## unknown

Wish I could have seen NV.

----------


## Havax

My stream cut out on the Nevada speech, can someone summarize?

----------


## RP Supporter

How the hell can people cheer Romney? Hell, I can even understand cheering Santorum, he speaks to a  certain element. But Romney? Sick that anyone thinks he'd make even a decent president.

----------


## Nate1604

NM All 23 for Mittens

----------


## Karsten

> My stream cut out on the Nevada speech, can someone summarize?


It was the $#@!

----------


## AdamT

> My stream cut out on the Nevada speech, can someone summarize?


This.

----------


## Apparition

Mmm great steak of new york

----------


## playpianoking

> Can't wait to go back to Vegas...


agreed.

----------


## ClydeCoulter

NV stated that Ron was nominated by six states and then listed them

----------


## Aratus

mitt reached 1150 with NJ under the rules c-span is doing a tally by

----------


## Lucille

> you're in the sh#t,with mitt


Ha!

----------


## newbitech



----------


## QWDC

This coverage on CNN is just gold.

----------


## Nate1604

NC 55 votes, 7 votes for Paul.

----------


## dillo

Weed grows strong

----------


## Karsten

> Can't wait to go back to Vegas...


I'm going to Reno and Tahoe this weekend.

----------


## unknown

Why are they yelling into the microphone?

What an unenthusiastic crowd.  

They wont repeat Ron Paul's votes?

----------


## Nate1604

Zeke Miller ‏@ZekeJMiller
According to RNC official, the correct authorities never received a submission of a minority report to the Rules Committee.

----------


## moraha

It's officially over right?

----------


## BuddyRey

Ugh...North Carolina guy literally compared American politics to sports teams, and he doesn't even see the irony.

----------


## Aratus

mitt has gone past 1300 on c~span with n.c

----------


## devil21

> NC 55 votes, 7 votes for Paul.


That's accurate.  One of the Paul votes is the guy in my sig, Matt Ridenhour.

----------


## Nate1604

North Dakota 23 votes for Mittens, 5 RP

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## thehungarian

The RNC is gross.

----------


## Indy Vidual

Northern what islands?

----------


## Kilrain

> My stream cut out on the Nevada speech, can someone summarize?


Calling out the RNC for not entering RP into nomination. It was too awesome for words. There'll be a tube, I assume.

----------


## mac_hine

Much respect to CNN

----------


## RP Supporter

Romney must have been mad Ron refused to endorse him. So he decides to really prevent him from having any moment of glory. 

He's just thrown away 90% of Paul supporters. Hope it was worth it Mitt!

----------


## RoyalShock

> Ugh...North Carolina guy literally compared American politics to sports teams, and he doesn't even see the irony.


Ah, high-level sports, where the unofficial motto is "if you ain't cheatin' you ain't tryin'!"

----------


## Karsten

> How long is this idiot convention going to last?


All week

----------


## playpianoking

You can sometimes hear the chants from the RP folks, that is why they put them in the nosebleeds.  I'm so pissed.  $#@! the republican party - never again, let's just focus on the libertarian party.

----------


## kahless

> Why are they yelling into the microphone?
> 
> What an unenthusiastic crowd.  
> 
> They wont repeat Ron Paul's votes?


yup, she always calls Romney even for states Ron has won.

----------


## ZENemy

How hard did this man have to CHEAT to win? lol, good luck with that.

----------


## Havax

Anyone have a CNN stream??

----------


## puppetmaster

Way To go Nevada and Wayne Terhune......Hey who abstained....that is the real news here.....I can guess

----------


## playpianoking

> Anyone have a CNN stream??


cspan livestream http://www.c-span.org/RNC/

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

i cant believe ron wants us to stay in this party >.>

----------


## Banksy

So are any of you actually planning on voting for Mitt?  Not me

----------


## QWDC

Still just amazed by the CNN coverage:

Not calling Ron's votes is petty
Rule changes are stupid and will hurt future GOP
If they piss off Paul supporters and dismiss them like this, don't blame them if Romney loses by a couple hundred in somewhere like FL.

----------


## RP Supporter

I so wish we could have gotten a state where Mitt got no votes, just to see what the woman would have done.

----------


## idiom

CNN ripping into Mitt Romney for Snubbing Ron Paul... I wonder where the Romney campaign would ever have gotten the idea that blacking out RP was okay?

----------


## mport1

Can we get some RP people to yell into the mics and protest?  They need to cause a disruption!

----------


## Mini-Me

> You can sometimes hear the chants from the RP folks, that is why they put them in the nosebleeds.  I'm so pissed.  $#@! the republican party - never again, let's just focus on the libertarian party.


Like the past 40 years?  No way.  Take over the state parties and throw the RNC into the cold.  Replace them, and then we can start winning nominations.

----------


## Indy Vidual

> How long is this idiot convention going to last?


"its gonna be cold
 its gonna be grey
 and its gonn last you for the rest of your life"  




..or maybe we will win.

----------


## Bruno

I WILL NOW YELL INTO THE MICROPHONE TO TRY TO GET PEOPLE ENTHUSIASTIC!!

----------


## playpianoking

"from a state that believes in faith..."   faith by definition is belief without evidence, otherwise no need for faith.  aye aye aye.

----------


## Karsten

> So are any of you actually planning on voting for Mitt?  Not me


Not me.  I"m rooting against him so we can have a Paul in 2016.

----------


## Valli6

Wolf Blitzer & John King just talking about how petty it is that they won't say Ron Paul's name.

----------


## Nate1604

OK 34 votes Mittens, 6 RP

----------


## Barrex

> Still just amazed by the CNN coverage:
> 
> Not calling Ron's votes is petty
> Rule changes are stupid and will hurt future GOP
> If they piss off Paul supporters and dismiss them like this, don't blame them if Romney loses by a couple hundred in somewhere like FL.


Do you got link for Cnn or is it just on TV?

----------


## playpianoking

> Wolf Blitzer & John King just talking about how petty it is that they won't say Ron Paul's name.


props to them for that.

----------


## rrcamp

With all the cheating we've seen I'm actually pretty surprised we're averaging even 10% of the delegates.

----------


## Banksy

Mitt's a nice enough guy.  I'm sure he'll give a good concession speech.

----------


## Bruno

> Wolf Blitzer & John King just talking about how petty it is that they won't say Ron Paul's name.


Glad someone is

----------


## Nate1604

OR 4 RP, 1 Santorum, 23 Mittens

----------


## Dr.3D

> This coverage on CNN is just gold.


They are speaking a lot of truth there.

----------


## georgiaboy

HA!  I think everytime Ron gets votes, the good delegates in the crowd yell "Say Ron Paul" after the blonde lady says the Romney numbers.

----------


## idiom

50,000 people are scheduled to attend?!?

----------


## Nate1604

FYI, report from WA: "Texas was trying to call for a division but the fascist chair refused to recognize the rules, Texas or anyone he did not want to hear from."

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

GOP/Romney does not give us any respect... even when we cant win. they can't just at least acknowledge us that we, although a minority, is part of hte party.

----------


## BuddyRey

Guy just called Pennsylvania "the cradle of democracy."  That was Greece, you dumbass!  See how well democracy worked out for them?

----------


## playpianoking

5 votes for Paul Ryan OMG GGGGG THEY DIDNT EVEN FIX IT

----------


## RP Supporter

Corbett said and 5 votes for Paul... Ryan.

----------


## rrcamp

He just called Ron Paul ... Paul Ryan...

----------


## Eisenhower

LOL 5 votes for paul ryan what is this joke

----------


## brandon

5 votes for paul ryan? Way to embarrass my state moron.

----------


## Nate1604

57 Mittens, 5 RP (mistakenly called "Paul Ryan")

----------


## Trigonx

Paul.. Rya... Ry... err.

----------


## S.Shorland

5 votes for paul ryan??

----------


## Chester Copperpot

did penn just say 5 voted for paul....ryan?

----------


## Bruno

Love the Paul crowd correcting and shouting out Ron'a numbers.

----------


## Karsten

> 5 votes for paul ryan??


Didn't know he was running for President.

----------


## hardrightedge

what the hell did he say?...say his name $#@!

----------


## dntrpltt

> props to them for that.


I can't wait for tubes of this CNN commentary. I'm down at my local GOP HQ watching the C-Span stream. Luckily, the only other one in the office is a great Paul sympathizer, so we are enjoying ourselves whenever Paul is brought up!

----------


## Diashi

Was that slip up intentional?

----------


## cavalier973

Not anymore; this lifetime Republican voter, who cared enough to even vote in the _freaking primaries_ will never vote GOP again.

----------


## playpianoking

CANT EVEN SAY RON PAUL, THEY HAVE TO SAY PAUL RYAN AND NO ONE WANTS TO CORRECT IT.

$#@! REPUBLICAN PARTY.  LISTEN UP IT'S LIBERTARIAN FROM NOW ON OK!?

----------


## Dublin4Paul

If you guys aren't watching CNN, switch to it. They're coverage of how Ron is being treated makes this at least somewhat tolerable.

----------


## Bruno

> did penn just say 5 voted for paul....ryan?


Yes, the asshat stammered that.

----------


## nyrgoal99

Just lost 5 votes in PA, and 1 in PR I think?

----------


## dntrpltt

> Was that slip up intentional?


Of course not; he doesn't care about Ron Paul enough to do something intentional like that.

----------


## idiom

Republican Party Diggin a huge hole on national TV.

CNN covering the Maine walk out.

----------


## Eliyahf

Did they announce Iowa yet?

----------


## Nate1604

RI 19 votes, 4 RP, 15 Mittens

----------


## Bruno

Lol@sign wars between Paul and Romney supporters behind the mics.

----------


## rrcamp

That guy with the Mitt sign was killin the Paul sign...

----------


## coastie

LOL, Mitt/ RP sign battle!!!!

----------


## mport1

That guy fighting it get his RP sign in front of the Romney one is awesome.  He then booed and gave a thumbs down to Romney.

----------


## playpianoking

The RP folks in the nosebleed section is shouting what the RP count is since this bitch won't.

----------


## Nate1604

SC 24 Mittens, 1 RP

----------


## devil21

While I enjoy seeing CNN bashing on Mitt, it's mostly just to embarrass the GOP in favor of Obama.  Which is fine but don't think that CNN is on our side.

----------


## SchleckBros

Thank you Tom Davis

----------


## Bruno

> Did they announce Iowa yet?


Yes, 22 for Paul, most so far I believe.

----------


## RP Supporter

Look at the creepy Romney supporters in the Maine delegations. They could fit right in at a Nazi rally!

----------


## Bruno

> The RP folks in the nosebleed section is shouting what the RP count is since this bitch won't.


Best part of the whole convention.

----------


## newbitech

> The RNC is gross.


that's what i always say.

----------


## phill4paul

> That's accurate.  One of the Paul votes is the guy in my sig, Matt Ridenhour.


  And a guarantee... Gunnyfreedom...Glen Bradley.

----------


## Uriah

> Yes, 22 for Paul, most so far I believe.


Minnesota had 32 or 33 for Paul.

----------


## jkob

f u Sununu

----------


## RPSupporter305

> That guy fighting it get his RP sign in front of the Romney one is awesome.  He then booed and gave a thumbs down to Romney.


GIVE HIM A MEDAL

----------


## hammy

Do you guys think these people realize how retarded it is to keep saying how good their businesses are doing? Do they not realize this makes Obama look good?

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/3032553/...y#.UD1eYMFmQmw

----------


## VictorB

Sununu on CNN is a liar!  He said that ROmeny and Santorum each got 1/3 or Iowa votes while Ron Paul didn't do well.  He doesn't even know the results of the original vote back in January.

----------


## Eisenhower

this retard from new hampshire needs to SHUT UP

----------


## Razmear

> Minnesota had 32 or 33 for Paul.


MN 33 Paul 1 San 6 Romney

----------


## dntrpltt

> While I enjoy seeing CNN bashing on Mitt, it's mostly just to embarrass the GOP in favor of Obama.  Which is fine but don't think that CNN is on our side.


True, but at least Blitzer and CNN have covered Ron Paul more (favorably or not) than any other channel. (Yes, I know that "more" is loosely defined here--he's barely mentioned on any channel.)

----------


## sirachman

removed

----------


## Eliyahf

Proud to be from Iowa. I was a state delegate and it was an epic moment when we won it. Sad it wasn't enough. Alas.

----------


## DGambler

So, does Ron get a speech?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I thought we had Mass delegates?


We did.  I think that was one of the states where our guys were told to sign a document stating they would vote for Romney, etc.  They refused.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale



----------


## Tiso0770

Is it time to impeach Romney yet.

----------


## Carlybee

Can we file any kind of new legal dissent for disenfranchisement?

----------


## Dublin4Paul

Oh God, Sununu.... Never have I felt more rage.....

----------


## Mini-Me

> GOP/Romney does not give us any respect... even when we cant win. they can't just at least acknowledge us that we, although a minority, is part of hte party.


Isn't it obvious?  *They are deliberately using emotional manipulation to depress us and get Ron Paul supporters to leave the party before we take it over from the ground up.*  That's their goal.

----------


## Bruno

Sununu is an ass and saying people pissed because Paul people followed parlimentary rules and "Iowa will fix that with internal rules in the future."

----------


## devil21

> And a guarantee... Gunnyfreedom...Glen Bradley.


Indeed!  Glen is one of NC's RP votes, and a couple other RPF members too.

----------


## SchleckBros

Texas is trolling. I love it!

----------


## Havax

Texas lost its soul, voting for a liberal statist from the north over the godfather of the tea party.

----------


## playpianoking

Bachman hahah

----------


## nyrgoal99

20 from Texas

----------


## Nate1604

Texas 155 votes, 1 uncommitted, 1 Buddy Roehmer, 1 Huntsman, 1 Bachman, 1 Santorum, 20 "fellow texan and defender of Liberty" RP, 120 Mittens

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

WOOOO HOOOOOO TX!

-t

----------


## Bruno

20 Texas votes for Ron Paul!

----------


## dntrpltt

LOVED the Texas votes. See blondy? There are other candidates.

----------


## playpianoking

> Isn't it obvious?  *They are deliberately using emotional manipulation to depress us and get Ron Paul supporters to leave the party before we take it over from the ground up.*  That's their goal.


Maybe, but they are losing a lot of numbers that way.

----------


## Aratus

1686 and texas is voting... 
buddy roemer got a few votes
and it goes to 1816 now

----------


## undergroundrr

Munisteri is a class act.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> LOVED the Texas votes. See blondy? There are other candidates.


Well yeah.  They're listed as "Other" on the screen.

----------


## acptulsa

> Texas lost its soul, voting for a liberal statist from the north over the godfather of the tea party...


...and one of their own--which is _usually_ all a Texan needs to know.

----------


## unknown

> LOL, Mitt/ RP sign battle!!!!


Where!?  CSPAN isnt showing squat.

----------


## angelatc

Is it just me, or does the brunette introducing each state look like she's a miserable, evil, unhappy bitch ?

----------


## Uriah

> Proud to be from Iowa. I was a state delegate and it was an epic moment when we won it. Sad it wasn't enough. Alas.


We did our best. Let's stay active in the party. I know we'll do better in four years.

----------


## Nate1604

Vermont 17 votes, 4 RP, 13 Mittens

----------


## Havax

Is this woman shouting out the Romney votes even a human being?

----------


## angelatc

> Where!?  CSPAN isnt showing squat.


I am watching it on CSPAN right now.

----------


## kalo

Think Ron Paul can get 10% of the total delegates? would be kinda nice.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Maybe, but they are losing a lot of numbers that way.


That's something that regular Republicans care about, not the neocons in charge.  Their goal is to destroy or dissuade us at any cost.

----------


## puppetmaster

> Isn't it obvious?  *They are deliberately using emotional manipulation to depress us and get Ron Paul supporters to leave the party before we take it over from the ground up.*  That's their goal.



yep this sounds like it is plausible

----------


## 1836er

> Munisteri is a class act.


  Agree, thank you Steve.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

MINNESOTA

33 Votes for Ron Paul
6 Votes for Mitt Romney

----------


## Nate1604

VA 49 votes, 3 RP, 46 Mittens

----------


## unknown

Based on the cheers, seems like theres as many Ron Paul supporters as there are Mitten zombies.

----------


## seyferjm

> MINNESOTA
> 
> 33 Votes for Ron Paul
> 6 Votes for Mitt Romney


wooohooooo

----------


## playpianoking

> Is this woman shouting out the Romney votes even a human being?


No, she's like that bitch on Harry Potter that comes into teach.

----------


## RP Supporter

When people ask me "How could you ever want Obama to win this time?" This is what I point to. Let Romney lose in a landslide, just like McCain did. Teach them they need us, or they'll always lose to the dems. They either let us in, or they can lose and we'll all go into permanent Democratic rule together. petty but hopefully effective.

----------


## mport1

Are people yelling out Ron Paul's votes?  If so, that is awesome.

----------


## kahless

Even CSPAN will not show the votes by candidate.   It is either Romney or Others.

----------


## AdamT

Someone tell me when WI comes in. Should be a couple RP ones in there.

----------


## Nate1604

Virgin Islands, 1 RP, 8 Mittens

----------


## newbitech

so RP getting votes from just about every state that was possible.  good, in 4 years, hopefully the GOP won't make all those states on lock down

----------


## Banksy

Maybe after the GOP loses yet again, they'll stop voting for boring losers like Romney

----------


## Eisenhower

i thought the virgin islands gave ron paul the majority wtf?

----------


## playpianoking

WTF the kid in the Romney hat cheered for Paul?

----------


## Carlybee

Minnesota ...walking the walk

----------


## Bruno

The best part is the unified cheers of Ron Paul's votes from the cheap seats!

----------


## Aratus

1923  for mitt

----------


## Mini-Me

> Based on the cheers, seems like theres as many Ron Paul supporters as there are Mitten zombies.


There are, but our guys are in the nosebleeds, so the cameras can see Mitt signs.

----------


## Nate1604

WA 5 RP, 38 Mittens

----------


## Dublin4Paul

> i thought the virgin islands gave ron paul the majority wtf?


He won the popular vote, not the delegates. How that happened, I'm not very sure.

----------


## devil21

God I love Paulites.

----------


## Britannia

Vote for Obama. Even if it turns your stomach to do so, vote for him. You have to teach these cheating bast*rds a lesson they won't forget

----------


## harikaried

> Someone tell me when WI comes in. Should be a couple RP ones in there.


On now. Gov. Scott Walker speaking.

----------


## Fredom101

> We did our best. Let's stay active in the party. I know we'll do better in four years.


Nope. Ron will be too old. Rand is definitely not the answer. We need to seriously take a step back after this and think about what we can do. Politics is a joke, and maybe we should just let the R's and D's self destruct. It's time for philosophy over politics.

----------


## Karsten

If you're going to say "Say Ron Paul" please do it when there was actually some RP votes.

Re: West Virginia.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

lol. i thought our delegate numbesr were 300-500. what happened

----------


## Karsten

If you're going to say "Say Ron Paul" please do it when there was actually some RP votes.

Re: West Virginia.

----------


## coastie

> Is this woman shouting out the Romney votes even a human being?


Stepford Wife

----------


## dntrpltt

Could someone tell me why I hear letdown votes from the crowd? Is it because the RP delegates weren't counted correctly (by the state) or is it because blondy isn't counting the Paul votes? (Or for some other reason?)

----------


## BuddyRey

> Vote for Obama. Even if it turns your stomach to do so. vote for him. You have to teach these cheating bast*rds a lesson they won't forget.


If you really want to send a message that the people want _liberty_, vote for Gary Johnson or abstain in protest.

----------


## thehungarian

Oh, Scott Walker. You do so much good, yet you are still bad. Sigh...

----------


## playpianoking

> Vote for Obama. Even if it turns your stomach to do so, vote for him. You have to teach these cheating bast*rds a lesson they won't forget


 No just vote Gary Johnson.  That's a lesson they'll see.

----------


## unknown

> Is this woman shouting out the Romney votes even a human being?


Reptilian.

----------


## RP Supporter

> lol. i thought our delegate numbesr were 300-500. what happened


Creative accounting on the establishment's part.

----------


## Nate1604

WI 42 votes, 41 Mittens, 1 RP

----------


## idiom

Watch, and plan whose job to take.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

> lol. i thought our delegate numbesr were 300-500. what happened


The 500 includes Romney-bound delegates who are liberty-minded/personally support Ron.

----------


## Havax

That's 2 states claiming they were the first to let women vote.

----------


## unknown

> Are people yelling out Ron Paul's votes?  If so, that is awesome.


YES.  Its EPIC.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> what power do they have when the chair can just pretend like the ayes win?


So we take the chair position.  These people would love nothing more than for you to give up and go watch Dancing with the Stars.

----------


## Fredom101

> Vote for Obama. Even if it turns your stomach to do so, vote for him. You have to teach these cheating bast*rds a lesson they won't forget


Nah. Better off NOT voting. Why encourage the bastards? Mittens will lose big anyway. Explain how he will win without ANY support from the RP voters?

----------


## Nate1604

Wyoming 29 votes, 28 Mittens, 1 RP

----------


## idiom

> Nah. Better off NOT voting. Why encourage the bastards? Mittens will lose big anyway. Explain how he will win without ANY support from the RP voters?


The not voting encourages the bastards.

----------


## mport1

Please boo loudly when they say Mitt won!

----------


## Aratus

2061 for mitt and c~span has 202 for other

----------


## devil21

> lol. i thought our delegate numbesr were 300-500. what happened


The numbers are about right.  We had 200ish unbound.  The rest were bound to Romney and since there's no brokered convention, the extra few hundred still had to vote for Romney on first ballot.

----------


## jkob

> lol. i thought our delegate numbesr were 300-500. what happned


Mitt happens

----------


## mport1

Or start a Ron Paul chant.

----------


## RP Supporter

Oh God, Droopy Dog AKA Bohenor takes the stage. Odds on him breaking into tears?

----------


## Bruno

Need a unified Ron Paul chant til you're all thrown out!

----------


## unknown

> Vote for Obama. Even if it turns your stomach to do so, vote for him. You have to teach these cheating bast*rds a lesson they won't forget


No Thank you.

Writing in Ron Paul.

----------


## jkob

what a joke

----------


## jhk07

I think those 2 girls are smoking.  I also think I am done with politics, again.  You can't win with a stacked deck.

----------


## Apparition

wow "Shout".... how awful.

----------


## musicmax

> i thought the virgin islands gave ron paul the majority wtf?


RP won popular vote; MR won delegate majority based on rules.  Sort of a mirror image of what happened in a lot of states.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Nope. Ron will be too old. Rand is definitely not the answer. We need to seriously take a step back after this and think about what we can do. Politics is a joke, and maybe we should just let the R's and D's self destruct. It's time for philosophy over politics.


Philosophy will never stop government without politics.  In fact, you can't even educate most people without winning first, because most people aren't rational types.  They aren't emotionally ready to even listen until they're humbled by loss and see us as winners.  Even if this were not true, the leviathan government will continue to abuse people - no matter how many are educated - as long as it can tax.  Agorism can't prevent this, because most consumer goods have to be produced in the open by difficult-to-hide capital goods, fields, and factories.  A tax revolt and serious sacrifice isn't going to happen when people aren't even willing to vote third party to deny the establishment their win.  An armed revolt is even less likely.  Even when the government collapses, people will demand another...so political action will be needed if we want it to be limited rather than unlimited.  One way or another liberty rests on political action.

----------


## liberty2012

..

----------


## Havax

So this how liberty dies...to the sound of a $#@!ty live version of "Shout".

----------


## unknown

> If you really want to send a message that the people want _liberty_, vote for Gary Johnson or abstain in protest.


Writing in Ron Paul.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> The numbers are about right.  We had 200ish unbound.  The rest were bound to Romney and since there's no brokered convention, the extra few hundred still had to vote for Romney on first ballot.


Some abstained.

So how many votes did Paul get?  "other got 202, and at least 5 of those are Santorum, and at least 5 for others.

-t

----------


## DGambler

> Vote for Obama. Even if it turns your stomach to do so, vote for him. You have to teach these cheating bast*rds a lesson they won't forget


No, I'll write in Ron even though it won't count in my state.

----------


## The Goat

Remember 2008 everyone, this is progress. Even if it doesn't feel that way.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

> So this how liberty dies...to the sound of a $#@!ty live version of "Shout".


I laughed at this louder than I should have considering how serious the situation is, but..couldn't help it.

----------


## mport1

> When Boehner asked if one of the states wants to change their votes or has not voted, someone yelled MAINE!


Yeah, I heard that too.

----------


## Bruno

> Remember 2008 everyone, this is progress. Even if it doesn't feel that way.


Thank you

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> wow "Shout".... how awful.


The song white people stole being sung by a bunch of neocons who stole this election. 

It's all fitting.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

we can shout all we want in FEMA camps or when we lose everything

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> Mitt happens


lol

-t

----------


## Mister Grieves

Any thought I had of voting for Romney as an anti-Obama vote in November just got purged from me today.

----------


## Q11Q

> With all the cheating we've seen I'm actually pretty surprised we're averaging even 10% of the delegates.


10% represents at least a million Ron Paul voters who will refuse to vote for Romney now.

----------


## Tiso0770

Is it time for GJ now?.

----------


## Acala

> Remember 2008 everyone, this is progress. Even if it doesn't feel that way.


Exactly

----------


## kahless

> I laughed at this louder than I should have considering how serious the situation is, but..couldn't help it.


Same here.

----------


## cavalier973

Thanks everyone for the updates.  It was very entertaining, even though the GOP perfidy is unquestionably heartbreaking.

----------


## devil21

> I think those 2 girls are smoking.  I also think I am done with politics, again.  You can't win with a stacked deck.


Turn your attention to local races and offices!  We have to take this over from the ground up, same way this movement has been built over the last 5 years (and longer).  We tried to win by going after the HIGHEST office in the land and that's a hell of a mountain to climb.  We did well, better than anyone expected, but it's not how you win the long term.  Run for local office, support local, state and congressional candidates, take the party over from the inside.  Giving up doesn't do anything for anyone and certainly doesn't spread the message of liberty.

----------


## playpianoking

> No, I'll write in Ron even though it won't count in my state.


 If Paul supporters unified for GJ, then 5% actually means something and might change the future.

----------


## Mini-Me

> The song white people stole being sung by a bunch of neocons who stole this election. 
> 
> It's all fitting.


Heh, yeah.  I really wish there was more of a ruckus at this convention...it went WAY too smoothly for the neocons, because most of their misdeeds were off camera.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Remember 2008 everyone, this is progress. Even if it doesn't feel that way.


It certainly is, and if we ALL stick to this things will absolutely get better for all us.

We can't quit, and we can't run. These people make me too disgusted to leave, we have to stay until we've driven them back into their holes and so despaired them so that they're the ones who don't ever want to vote.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

> When Boehner asked if one of the states wants to change their votes or has not voted, someone yelled MAINE!


What happened with Maine?  Someone mentioned a walk out.

and anyone have Pauls total?

-t

----------


## Britannia

Sadly I think Gary Johnson has as much chance of becoming the next POTUS as I do of becoming America's Next Top Model.

----------


## thehungarian

How anyone could cheer for Mitch McConnell is beyond me.

----------


## Eire4RonPaul

$#@! the GOP.

Gary Johnson 2012.

----------


## Bruno

> So this how liberty dies...to the sound of a $#@!ty live version of "Shout".


And with the line from the Animal House version, "a little bit of $#@!in' now" (i.e., $#@!in' over the Ron Paul delegates and the man himself).

----------


## Mini-Me

> It certainly is, and if we stick to this things will absolutely get better for all us.
> 
> We can't quit, and we can't run. These people make me too disgusted to leave, we have to stay until we've driven them back into their holes and so despaired them so that they're the ones who don't ever want to vote.


Exactly...revenge is a dish best served cold.

----------


## Corto_Maltese

Total lack of entusiasm when they played the "shout" song. Imagine if it was Paul that won.

----------


## alucard13mmfmj

Ron Paul for VP ploxx

----------


## Mini-Me

> $#@! the GOP.
> 
> Gary Johnson 2012.


As far as the Johnson vote goes:  I'm in.

----------


## opal

I could swear I heard someone yell yes to changing their vote

----------


## RP Supporter

> I'm in.


Me too.

----------


## DamianTV

> He won the popular vote, not the delegates. How that happened, I'm not very sure.


Its called VOTE FRAUD.  They biased the outcome of the RNC by removing the ability to vote.  People show up, and get slapped with a Romney Vote Label.  

This is TOP DOWN POLITICS.  This is NOT a REPUBLIC because this is NOT how a REPUBLIC works.

----------


## kahless

Why do everything possible to disenfranchise Paul supporters they need to beat Obama. Amazing.

----------


## Diashi

4 more years of this $#@!, coming right up.

----------


## V3n

Voting for Gary Johnson would just encourage the Libertarian party to keep doing what they are doing (remember Bob Barr) - I'm writing in RON PAUL until the Libertarian party can put together a serious Liberty candidate.

----------


## dntrpltt

> Any thought I had of voting for Romney as an anti-Obama vote in November just got purged from me today.


I agree. As much as I didn't want to, I was planning on casting my vote for Romney this November. HOWEVER, after seeing how poorly, unfairly, and discriminated against the Ron Paul delegates and sympathizers were treated, after seeing how they didn't count his votes, after seeing the voice votes called against how they actually were, I am proud to make my stand and NOT SUPPORT MITT ROMNEY FOR PRESIDENT. I probably just won't vote at all.

----------


## devil21

Guess they're going to forego any roll call for VP since there would be a LOT more votes for Ron and others as VP.

----------


## Mini-Me

Oh, what $#@!:  They're now all of a sudden following the rules, so only Paul Ryan can be nominated for VP.

----------


## Havax

A Romney win will set back the liberty movement 16 years.

----------


## phill4paul

> It certainly is, and if we ALL stick to this things will absolutely get better for all us.
> 
> We can't quit, and we can't run. These people make me too disgusted to leave, we have to stay until we've driven them back into their holes and so despaired them so that they're the ones who don't ever want to vote.


  But, we can deny the establishment GOP the nomination for POTUS. And let the KNOW that we are denying them the nomination. THAT is how you influence them.

----------


## Dr.3D

The GOP seems intent on shooting itself in the foot.

----------


## gjdavis60

These people are scared.  Scared enough to make fools of themselves on national TV.  They want us out so bad that they would rather lose elections than win and risk losing control of "their" party to us.  I don't think we should take the bait.  I think we should keep taking over county and state Republican organizations until we have the majority on their precious RNC.  As long as they stick to their tired policies and rhetoric and as long as the standard of living of average people continues to decline, they don't have a prayer of stopping us. It is simply a matter of time ... as long as we do not lose our will.

----------


## rrcamp

Is anyone else seriously freaked out how 1984ish this all is? All the talk about the evil debt (remember Bush?), bailouts (remember Bush?), Obomacare (remember Romnycare?). I swear to god this is like "We were always at war with Eurasia..." This wasn't even like 10 years ago! Everyone in that room was alive during that time! We have YouTube for Christ's sake!

----------


## Acala

> Why do everything possible to disenfranchise Paul supporters they need to beat Obama. Amazing.


Because a win for liberty in your own party is as bad as a loss to the other side when what is at stake is crony-capitalist riches.

----------


## S.Shorland

At least the idealism around the world that followed Obama has been destroyed forever (I hope).I really don't know who will be worse out of the two of them.

----------


## QWDC

In the winner take all states where some voted for Ron, will there be any repercussions for them from the state parties who "bounded" them? I know the main RNC doesn't care but I'm not sure what the states who set those rules will think.

----------


## Mini-Me

> A Romney win will set back the liberty movement 16 years.


It's not that bad...but close.  A Romney win in 2012 and loss in 2016 will likely make 2020 look like 2008 in terms of the malleability of the Republican base (setting us back 12 years at that point)...unless we take over the RNC with activists first.  Then, the neocons are screwed.  I'd rather they be screwed by 2016 though, because I dont' know how long we have.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> i cant believe ron wants us to stay in this party >.>


If we weren't involved Romney would've taken Iowa, Minnesota, Nevada, etc.  

Stay in the fight Paulites!

----------


## Acala

> There people are scared.  Scared enough to make fools of themselves on national TV.  They want us out so bad that they would rather lose elections than win and risk losing control of "their" party to us.  I don't think we should take the bait.  I think we should keep taking over county and state Republican organizations until we have the majority on their precious RNC.  As long as they stick to their tired policies and rhetoric and as long as the standard of living of average people continues to decline, they don't have a prayer of stopping us. It is simply a matter of time ... as long as we do not lose our will.


Agreed

----------


## mport1

> Is it time for GJ now?.


No, I refuse to sacrifice my principles and vote for somebody who isn't a principled pro-liberty candidate.

----------


## jhk07

> Turn your attention to local races and offices!  We have to take this over from the ground up, same way this movement has been built over the last 5 years (and longer).  We tried to win by going after the HIGHEST office in the land and that's a hell of a mountain to climb.  We did well, better than anyone expected, but it's not how you win the long term.  Run for local office, support local, state and congressional candidates, take the party over from the inside.  Giving up doesn't do anything for anyone and certainly doesn't spread the message of liberty.


where have you been ? It was stacked at the local level.  They'll only raise the bar, or change the rules.  Mobocracy has killed the Republic.

----------


## Eire4RonPaul

> Voting for Gary Johnson would just encourage the Libertarian party to keep doing what they are doing (remember Bob Barr) - I'm writing in RON PAUL until the Libertarian party can put together a serious Liberty candidate.


The Libertarian Party were seconds away from nominating Mary Ruwart, an Anarcho-Capitalist in the turest sense of the word in '08. The only reason Barr got the nod was because the mainstream got ahead in the votes but the Anarchists usually rule that party. In 88 the anarchists nominated Ron Paul. They went with Gary Johnson because Johnson has the most experience and they hope to appeal to the ordinary person in the street. I love RP, but Libertarianism is the main goal (not one man) so it's Johnson '12.

If Johnson wins, Ron Paul will smoke a joint in happiness...

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Like the past 40 years?  No way.  Take over the state parties and throw the RNC into the cold.  Replace them, and then we can start winning nominations.


Yup, are we fighters or folders?  

I enjoy seeing Iowa, Minnesota, Nevada bloody the nose of the RNC.

----------


## playpianoking

??I heard overwhelming nay on Paul Ryan.  AM I WRONG?

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

WTF! - no one is demanding a recorded vote for VP???



-t

----------


## Havax

He called for yay's and nay's at the same time so all you could hear was noise. Probably staged that way.

----------


## Mini-Me

> ??I heard overwhelming nay on Paul Ryan.  AM I WRONG?


Our dissent doesn't matter when we're not the ones guiding the proceedings...

----------


## playpianoking

> He called for yay's and nay's at the same time so all you could hear was noise. Probably staged that way.


 Agreed.  CNN going LIVE to Paul supporters now.

----------


## Carlybee

The problem with staying in the GOP is that we no longer have Ron Paul. We don't have years to wait for someone with his knowledge and courage. We are at the moment up the creek without a paddle.

----------


## francisco

> Is anyone else seriously freaked out how 1984ish this all is? All the talk about the evil debt (remember Bush?), bailouts (remember Bush?), Obomacare (remember Romnycare?). I swear to god this is like "We were always at war with Eurasia..." This wasn't even like 10 years ago! Everyone in that room was alive during that time! We have YouTube for Christ's sake!


Yup. I can only shake my head with a quiet bittersweet laugh.

On a practical level, if Romney wins, it will destroy the "brand" of Liberty and free markets (what the propagandized masses think those terms mean).

If Obama wins, Liberty itself will be destroyed. All that will be left, is a visible enemy.

----------


## Eire4RonPaul

> The problem with staying in the GOP is that we no longer have Ron Paul. We don't have years to wait for someone with his knowledge and courage. We are at the moment up the creek without a paddle.


Correct me if I'm wrong but it may not be a two party system anymore. Isn't the Libertarian Party on the ballot in all 50 states...???

America STILL has a chance to make a difference...

----------


## S.Shorland

What do they do for the rest of the week?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> What do they do for the rest of the week?


Romney love fest.

----------


## Dublin4Paul

> What do they do for the rest of the week?


Circlejerk

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> The problem with staying in the GOP is that we no longer have Ron Paul. We don't have years to wait for someone with his knowledge and courage. We are at the moment up the creek without a paddle.


We don't need Ron Paul we just need to step up as individuals. 




> There people are scared.  Scared enough to make fools of themselves on national TV.  They want us out so bad that they would rather lose elections than win and risk losing control of "their" party to us.  I don't think we should take the bait.  I think we should keep taking over county and state Republican organizations until we have the majority on their precious RNC.  As long as they stick to their tired policies and rhetoric and as long as the standard of living of average people continues to decline, they don't have a prayer of stopping us. It is simply a matter of time ... as long as we do not lose our will.


This is so perfectly put.

----------


## playpianoking

> Circlejerk


Yup.
There were more nays for Paul Ryan's VP nomination - wonder if we can play by the rules and do something about them and piss everyone off.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Isn't it obvious?  *They are deliberately using emotional manipulation to depress us and get Ron Paul supporters to leave the party before we take it over from the ground up.*  That's their goal.


That's obvious to me as well.  They're counting on Paul supporters to give up and drop out politically so they can take back the positions they lost to us.

----------


## AdamT

> Turn your attention to local races and offices!  We have to take this over from the ground up, same way this movement has been built over the last 5 years (and longer).  We tried to win by going after the HIGHEST office in the land and that's a hell of a mountain to climb.  We did well, better than anyone expected, but it's not how you win the long term.  Run for local office, support local, state and congressional candidates, take the party over from the inside.  Giving up doesn't do anything for anyone and certainly doesn't spread the message of liberty.


We need financial help here.
http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...te-district-24

----------


## Mini-Me

> The problem with staying in the GOP is that we no longer have Ron Paul. We don't have years to wait for someone with his knowledge and courage. We are at the moment up the creek without a paddle.


The point of staying in the GOP doesn't have to be about electing a torchbearer as President as soon as 2016 (although Rand does have a shot, despite a lot of people's dislike of him and his inability to live up to Ron).  Instead, it's about taking control over the GOP's resources to run a lot more Justin Amashes and Kerry Bentivolios and such.  We barely have the resources to get a few seats in Congress, let alone the majority (even two thirds majority) we need.  Taking over the state parties and RNC would also knock the neocons out of power in the party, forcing them to get active with the Democrats or a new third party to marginalize us again...and by putting establishment resources behind a third party, they'd be giving us an unprecedented opportunity to break the two-party system long enough to change the election laws, before the system reasserted itself in another form.  Either way, if we take over the Republican party from the ground up, we're moving forward considerably.

I truly hope we do not need the constant presence of a figurehead like Ron to keep us inspired and active...if so, we are indeed in trouble, so I'd urge everyone to do some soul searching about finding a less ephemeral motivation.

----------


## S.Shorland

Rombies looking for brains

----------


## Anti Federalist

Read through about 15 pages, at 40 posts per page.

I'm done.

I'll just drop this off here...

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> The Libertarian Party were seconds away from nominating Mary Ruwart, an Anarcho-Capitalist in the turest sense of the word in '08. The only reason Barr got the nod was because the mainstream got ahead in the votes but the Anarchists usually rule that party. In 88 the anarchists nominated Ron Paul. They went with Gary Johnson because Johnson has the most experience and they hope to appeal to the ordinary person in the street. I love RP, but Libertarianism is the main goal (not one man) so it's Johnson '12.
> 
> If Johnson wins, Ron Paul will smoke a joint in happiness...


And yet... if the LP starts to be a force to be reckoned with this would only power the Anti-Libertarian Democrats even further.

So if it really is about getting Libertarianism into a position of power so things can actually be changed then uniting under the same banner is the best thing we can do. 

The bottom line is we can't win anything without the sheep, and there are no sheep in the LP. 

Eventually the GOP sheep would come along with us, but only if we can take the party back first.

----------


## gjdavis60

> The problem with staying in the GOP is that we no longer have Ron Paul. We don't have years to wait for someone with his knowledge and courage. We are at the moment up the creek without a paddle.


Yes, the movement does need a figurehead to speak on the national stage, and hopefully a presidential candidate in the next Republican primary.  That is part of the formula for success that we've had over the past 8 years.  But just because it took Ron Paul 30 years to gain national prominence doesn't mean we have to wait another 30 for the next spokesman for liberty.  And we have some time now to see who might emerge on the national stage while we go back to focusing on state and local races for a while, just like we did in 2009.  By the way, even though he won't be running for public office again, I doubt Ron is going to disappear anytime soon.  As he did from 2009 until his 2012 bid, I am hopeful he will remain in the national spotlight, speaking out on behalf of the movement.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> We did our best. Let's stay active in the party. I know we'll do better in four years.


Iowa has shown us the blueprint of what we need to do.  Stay active in the party and you'll make your state into the next Iowa!

----------


## ShaneEnochs

Though I won't be voting in November, I will be smiling when Romney loses the election.

----------


## MarcusI

> The numbers are about right.  We had 200ish unbound.  The rest were bound to Romney and since there's no brokered convention, the extra few hundred still had to vote for Romney on first ballot.


To be precisely, NV delegates bound to Romney choose otherwise! But I don't know if this is possible, when the delegation chair is a Romney-Bot.

----------


## Peace&Freedom

> Nope. Ron will be too old. Rand is definitely not the answer. We need to seriously take a step back after this and think about what we can do. Politics is a joke, and maybe we should just let the R's and D's self destruct. It's time for philosophy over politics.


I beg to differ. Ron Paul doesn't need to run for the GOP nomination ever again (especially after this spectacular hosing by the power elite). But he can run for the LP nomination in 2016, while Rand runs for the Republican nomination. He can offer to pull out IF RAND IS NOT CHEATED out of winning the GOP race. That gives the hacks no where to run to escape the Liberty movement. This will ensure a Paul (one way or another) will be on the ballot on Election day 2016.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Iowa has shown us the blueprint of what we need to do.  Stay active in the party and you'll make your state into the next Iowa!


And once the Iowas start to come about and dominos start to fall... man these people are going to $#@! themselves.


Im not saying they won't keep breaking the rules, i'm not saying it won't be depressing and hard and a complete challenge, i'm not saying you'll be happy with the GOP for the foreseeable future, but when the dominos start to fall and when our will breaks theirs...

When time catches up to them and this generation is still here dancing on their graves... no matter how long it takes, if we stand together and fight under the same banner we cannot and will not be stopped. At the very least time will equalize this and we will retake this party.

----------


## thehungarian

Did they cancel Rand Paul's speech yet?

----------


## playpianoking

> Though I won't be voting in November, I will be smiling when Romney loses the election.


 Gary Johnson will not win, but 5%+ could be a wake up call to some and change the future four years from now.

----------


## devil21

> where have you been ? It was stacked at the local level.  They'll only raise the bar, or change the rules.  Mobocracy has killed the Republic.


It was stacked at the local level in the sense that we didn't have Liberty supporters in office.  That's about to change.  You have to inject yourself _into_ the local level and start taking it over through winning offices and committee positions and delegate slots, attending off year conventions where leadership is elected, etc.  It's not going to fall into our laps.  You have to make it happen.

----------


## DGambler

Just spoke to a Non Ron Republican who watched it on TV. They thought it went smoothly... This is what we're up against.

----------


## phill4paul

> And with the line from the Animal House version, "a little bit of $#@!in' now" (i.e., $#@!in' over the Ron Paul delegates and the man himself).


  I prefer the Mickey Mouse theme song...

  F.U.C.K.E.D. A.G.A.I.N. we're $#@!ed again.....

----------


## playpianoking

> Just spoke to a Non Ron Republican who watched it on TV. They thought it went smoothly... This is what we're up against.


 Ignorance is bliss.

----------


## phill4paul

> Just spoke to a Non Ron Republican who watched it on TV. They thought it went smoothly... This is what we're up against.


  Oh sure. Everyone on FarceBook is calling me a 'sore loser.' $#@! them. They are sheep and have NO idea what just happened.

----------


## Mini-Me

> Just spoke to a Non Ron Republican who watched it on TV. They thought it went smoothly... This is what we're up against.


That's why most of the shenanigans weren't televised on national TV, like all the stuff with the rules committee, the bus, and Maine.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> The not voting encourages the bastards.




*Plato said the price of not being politically active is that you end up being ruled by your inferiors.*

----------


## 69360

> Did they cancel Rand Paul's speech yet?


No it's wed night

----------


## A_Silent_Majority_Member

so let me get this right.. Its vote to keep getting raped in the rear by the big razor blade covered dildo for 4 more years... or vote to get raped in the rear by the razorblade covered dildo behind a thiny vieled hankerchief for 8 more years... or vote for some random 3rd choice or sit it out which basically equals let the audience of zombies decide which of the previous 2 youre going to get.  ... what a historical election  

yeah yeah states states states... we get it already but hell any yahoo can fluff up and say yes i am for liberty.. then once in office.. yeah. repeat the broken record.

If only Ron would run 3rd and GJ honor his plege to concede the top ticket to Paul. I and many others would vote Paul/Johnson no prob.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> I beg to differ. Ron Paul doesn't need to run for the GOP nomination ever again (especially after this spectacular hosing by the power elite). But he can run for the LP nomination in 2016, while Rand runs for the Republican nomination. He can offer to pull out IF RAND IS NOT CHEATED out of winning the GOP race. That gives the hacks no where to run to escape the Liberty movement. This will ensure a Paul (one way or another) will be on the ballot on Election day 2016.


That would be so awesome.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> so let me get this right.. Its vote to keep getting raped in the rear by the big razor blade covered dildo for 4 more years... or vote to get raped in the rear by the razorblade covered dildo behind a thiny vieled hankerchief for 8 more years... or vote for some random 3rd choice or sit it out which basically equals let the audience of zombies decide which of the previous 2 youre going to get.  ... what a historical election  
> 
> yeah yeah states states states... we get it already but hell any yahoo can fluff up and say yes i am for liberty.. then once in office.. yeah. repeat the broken record.
> 
> If only Ron would run 3rd and GJ honor his plege to concede the top ticket to Paul. I and many others would vote Paul/Johnson no prob.


Ron can't run because of sore-loser laws.

----------


## sailingaway

> so let me get this right.. Its vote to keep getting raped in the rear by the big razor blade covered dildo for 4 more years... or vote to get raped in the rear by the razorblade covered dildo behind a thiny vieled hankerchief for 8 more years... or vote for some random 3rd choice or sit it out which basically equals let the audience of zombies decide which of the previous 2 youre going to get.  ... what a historical election  
> 
> yeah yeah states states states... we get it already but hell any yahoo can fluff up and say yes i am for liberty.. then once in office.. yeah. repeat the broken record.
> 
> If only Ron would run 3rd and GJ honor his plege to concede the top ticket to Paul. I and many others would vote Paul/Johnson no prob.



I'd do it in a heartbeat, and Ron once said that he might be able to be convinced that taking matching funds was ok if it wasn't for one of the major parties since they got so much taxpayer funding and monopoly barriers to entry set against them with ballot rules. At that time (1989) he said he wasn't quite there but it wouldn't take much to push his view over.  If he did what would he have, about $39 million, without any money bomb at all? It wouldn't be on scale with the others, but it could get out more of a message than a nomination speech, I suspect.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> Remember 2008 everyone, this is progress. Even if it doesn't feel that way.


We increased our presence 100 fold.  We need to do it again.

----------


## sailingaway

> Ron can't run because of sore-loser laws.


not necessarily

1. It seems clear those can't constitutionally apply to Presidential elections where you are voting for the ELECTORS,
2. The PARTY could be on the ballot instead of his name
3. Only a few states have those and unless we are expecting him to win, his losing a few states doesn't detract from his ability to get 15% and get into the debates
4. One of the states that has those is Texas and we would have a write in candidacy there that would quite clearly get more votes than any other non major party, regardless of if he was on the ballot.

I think it is a terrific idea, and may make them think twice before cheating the next grass roots candidates so badly.

----------


## devil21

Not all states have sore loser laws.

----------


## Acala

The current game cannot continue.  The iron laws of economics will bring the house down eventually.  In your lifetime.  When it comes down, the $#@!s who run the show now will come down with it.  It is up to us to be ready, to be organized, to be in place to raise liberty from the ashes.

----------


## Diashi

1) Congratulations to Obama on securing his tyrannical reign another 4 years. 

2) In a way, I'm glad it's all over. We can step back and focus on what's next - whatever that may be.

3) Whatever preparations must be accomplished in order to have a real victory in the future, they must be attended years in advance. If local and state chairs are what's necessary, they need to be fought for ASAP, not a year before the next party convention.

----------


## mport1

> Did they cancel Rand Paul's speech yet?


No, that will be coming shortly though.

----------


## PursuePeace

Just got home and I've missed the last 6 hours...
I'm totally out of the loop... 26 pages of posts.... GAH!!!!!

Anyone kind enough to give me a quick update.
Last thing I heard was Ron was going to show up at the convention..

help me. I'm dyin' here.

----------


## ShaneEnochs

> Gary Johnson will not win, but 5%+ could be a wake up call to some and change the future four years from now.


Nothing happened when Perot ran.

----------


## Mini-Me

> The current game cannot continue.  The iron laws of economics will bring the house down eventually.  In your lifetime.  When it comes down, the $#@!s who run the show now will come down with it.  It is up to us to be ready, to be organized, to be in place to raise liberty from the ashes.


Yes...and emphasis on the organized part, because if this whole thing collapses before we can save it, the masses will demand another government, and WE must be their delegates to a Constitutional convention.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> That's why most of the shenanigans weren't televised on national TV, like all the stuff with the rules committee, the bus, and Maine.


LOL - Watched a local news blurb about the RNC.

All was sunshine and lollipops and "what type of dress is Anne Romney going to wear?"

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> A Romney win will set back the liberty movement 16 years.


Not really.  We got Tom Davis gunning for Lindsey Graham in 2014.

----------


## mac_hine

> Read through about 15 pages, at 40 posts per page.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> I'll just drop this off here...

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Just got home and I've missed the last 6 hours...
> I'm totally out of the loop... 26 pages of posts.... GAH!!!!!
> 
> Anyone kind enough to give me a quick update.
> Last thing I heard was Ron was going to show up at the convention..
> 
> help me. I'm dyin' here.


I'll save ya the headache...

http://www.ronpaulforums.com/showthr...=1#post4609527

----------


## sailingaway

> Just got home and I've missed the last 6 hours...
> I'm totally out of the loop... 26 pages of posts.... GAH!!!!!
> 
> Anyone kind enough to give me a quick update.
> Last thing I heard was Ron was going to show up at the convention..
> 
> help me. I'm dyin' here.


Ron got nomination papers in by 6 states but they moved the goal post so no speech. But anyone paying any attention knows how bad the cheating was. They also got the rules changes through, which means Romney loses because the grass roots of EVERY type will hate him.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> These people are scared.  Scared enough to make fools of themselves on national TV.  They want us out so bad that they would rather lose elections than win and risk losing control of "their" party to us.  I don't think we should take the bait.  I think we should keep taking over county and state Republican organizations until we have the majority on their precious RNC.  As long as they stick to their tired policies and rhetoric and as long as the standard of living of average people continues to decline, they don't have a prayer of stopping us. It is simply a matter of time ... as long as we do not lose our will.


Now that is a great post and path to victory!  +Rep

----------


## sailingaway

> The Libertarian Party were seconds away from nominating Mary Ruwart, an Anarcho-Capitalist in the turest sense of the word in '08. The only reason Barr got the nod was because the mainstream got ahead in the votes but the Anarchists usually rule that party. In 88 the anarchists nominated Ron Paul. They went with Gary Johnson because Johnson has the most experience and they hope to appeal to the ordinary person in the street. I love RP, but Libertarianism is the main goal (not one man) so it's Johnson '12.
> 
> *If Johnson wins, Ron Paul will smoke a joint in happiness..*.


Ron Paul personally is against drugs and says he's not sure he's even seen a marijuana cigarette in his life.

----------


## Carson

Heard this at work and thought about you guys.

* The***Official Tuesday Live Convention Thread *** thread music...or not.*

Muse - Uprising (HQ) WITH LYRICS  (Read them at you tube by clicking on the video. (Then "Show More"))




P.S. I was going to mention in the beginning of the post that I hope it isn't to late. Then I thought against saying it. Actually this is all just *beginning*.

----------


## Carlybee

> Read through about 15 pages, at 40 posts per page.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> I'll just drop this off here...



I wish I could +++rep you

----------


## Mini-Me

> Just got home and I've missed the last 6 hours...
> I'm totally out of the loop... 26 pages of posts.... GAH!!!!!
> 
> Anyone kind enough to give me a quick update.
> Last thing I heard was Ron was going to show up at the convention..
> 
> help me. I'm dyin' here.


The establishment ensured the bus taking Virginians (etc.) to the rules committee picked them up an hour late and delayed them as much as possible, so they missed the meeting and couldn't vote on behalf of their minority report.  Maine was unseated, but there were apparently replacement delegates (14 for Romney, 10 for Paul), so the injustice of it all was not apparent.  The Colorado chairman apparently abstained on behalf of the Ron Paul delegates he was speaking for, since he couldn't bring himself to give their count.  The establishment played microphone tricks and seated Paul supporters in the nosebleeds, so the cameras saw only Romney signs.  Our delegate totals ended up at least than half of what they should have been, indicating a lot more BS that ordinary viewers wouldn't figure out.  Romney was ultimately nominated with over 2000 votes, and some blonde witch refused to repeat Ron Paul's votes after each state...she only repeated Romney's.  Everything that was televised looked to go smoothly (except for her, and Wolf Blitzer at CNN pointed out how they're ignoring Ron Paul's votes), but there were tons of shenanigans behind the scenes beforehand.  Oh, and Paul Ryan won the VP slot by default over loud apparent "nays," since the leadership invoked the rule about him being the only one with enough support ahead of time to be considered.  The creeps celebrated Romney's nomination with some terrible version of "Shout," and they have no idea that they're going to lose the general election.

----------


## PursuePeace

Thank you SailingAway and AF! 

ok, gotta go catch up.

----------


## PursuePeace

> The establishment ensured the bus taking Virginians (etc.) to the rules committee picked them up an hour late and delayed them as much as possible, so they missed the meeting and couldn't vote on behalf of their minority report.  Maine was unseated, but there were apparently replacement delegates (14 for Romney, 10 for Paul), so the injustice of it all was not apparent.  The Colorado chairman apparently abstained on behalf of the Ron Paul delegates he was speaking for, since he couldn't bring himself to give their count.  The establishment played microphone tricks and seated Paul supporters in the nosebleeds, so the cameras saw only Romney signs.  Our delegate totals ended up at least than half of what they should have been, indicating a lot more BS that ordinary viewers wouldn't figure out.  Romney was ultimately nominated with over 2000 votes, and some blonde witch refused to repeat Ron Paul's votes after each state...she only repeated Romney's.  Everything that was televised looked to go smoothly (except for her, and Wolf Blitzer at CNN pointed out how they're ignoring Ron Paul's votes), but there were tons of shenanigans behind the scenes beforehand.  Oh, and Paul Ryan won the VP slot by default over loud apparent "nays," since the leadership invoked the rule about him being the only one with enough support ahead of time to be considered.  The creeps celebrated Romney's nomination with some terrible version of "Shout," and they have no idea that they're going to lose the general election.


None of this suprises me, of course... but just... wow.
I have no words at the moment.
thank you for the info, Mini-Me.

----------


## Bruno

> Read through about 15 pages, at 40 posts per page.
> 
> I'm done.
> 
> I'll just drop this off here...


+ rep, powerful image at a crossroads

Most Americans don't realize what patriotism can lead to (chants of U.S.A. over Ron Paul cheers), how blind consent can slip into a takeover of total power, what enthusiasm over skepticism can result in, and what breaking rules to seek power when it is "your side" can turn to bite you when the "other side" uses the same tactics.  

It is easy to get caught up in the moment, and get passionately behind a person/candidate.  Look at supporters of Obama.  Look at overzealous patriots who supported Bush and the wars.  You don't have to look far, history is full of examples.  Look at some of us, we are all passionate, though our desire to restore liberty sets us apart.  

My host grandmother from Germany (I was an exchange student for a year there in '87-88) told me how when Hitler was rising to power, her husband was against him, and was disgusted how others were shouting for him and so behind him.  "He's just a man, like anyone else!"  He would say.  

Then he saw Hitler speak in person with her.  "He was cheering louder for him than anyone else!"  she said.  She couldn't believe it.  

He would later get shot in the war in the back after an American soldier who captured him stole his watch and then told him to run for his life.  Other Americans saved him and he actually had better thoughts about Americans due to the care of those that treated him.  He's never talked to another American in 40 years until he met me.  Great old man.  I miss him.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Powerful image?

Powerful *story*, thanks for sharing that, +rep.





> + rep, powerful image at a crossroads
> 
> Most Americans don't realize what patriotism can lead to (chants of U.S.A. over Ron Paul cheers), how blind consent can slip into a takeover of total power, what enthusiasm over skepticism can result in, and what breaking rules to seek power when it is "your side" can turn to bite you when the "other side" uses the same tactics.  
> 
> It is easy to get caught up in the moment, and get passionately behind a person/candidate.  Look at supporters of Obama.  Look at overzealous patriots who supported Bush and the wars.  You don't have to look far, history is full of examples.  Look at some of us, we are all passionate, though our desire to restore liberty sets us apart.  
> 
> My host grandmother from Germany (I was an exchange student for a year there in '87-88) told me how when Hitler was rising to power, her husband was against him, and was disgusted how others were shouting for him and so behind him.  "He's just a man, like anyone else!"  He would say.  
> 
> Then he saw Hitler speak in person with her.  "He was cheering louder for him than anyone else!"  she said.  She couldn't believe it.  
> ...

----------


## LibertyEagle

A couple of Texas delegates (not RP's) were just interviewed on CSPAN and the interviewer mentioned RP and asked if he thought they would get behind Romney.  The delegate said they have had their dissent and hopefully, we can mend some fences.

To that, I say F that.  You burned down the damn fence!!!

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> Iowa has shown us the blueprint of what we need to do.  Stay active in the party and you'll make your state into the next Iowa!


We weren't very far off from winning Iowa, so this might not apply there, but I doubt in future elections we will be able to gain such a large share of the delegates while only receiving a small percentage of the votes.  It's a shame that there isn't more of an agreement or plan or obvious best choice on how to proceed (but not a surprise).  I wish everyone well that decides to continue pursuing the GOP route, but I personally think y'all are crazy.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> The point of staying in the GOP doesn't have to be about electing a torchbearer as President as soon as 2016 (although Rand does have a shot, despite a lot of people's dislike of him and his inability to live up to Ron).  Instead, it's about taking control over the GOP's resources to run a lot more Justin Amashes and Kerry Bentivolios and such.  We barely have the resources to get a few seats in Congress, let alone the majority (even two thirds majority) we need.  Taking over the state parties and RNC would also knock the neocons out of power in the party, forcing them to get active with the Democrats or a new third party to marginalize us again...and by putting establishment resources behind a third party, they'd be giving us an unprecedented opportunity to break the two-party system long enough to change the election laws, before the system reasserted itself in another form.  Either way, if we take over the Republican party from the ground up, we're moving forward considerably.
> 
> I truly hope we do not need the constant presence of a figurehead like Ron to keep us inspired and active...if so, we are indeed in trouble, so I'd urge everyone to do some soul searching about finding a less ephemeral motivation.


It's vitally important to continue our efforts to show this movement is more than a cult of personality.  No idols, just liberty.

----------


## opal

> *snip*
> 
> If only Ron would run 3rd and GJ honor his plege to concede the top ticket to Paul. I and many others would vote Paul/Johnson no prob.


This ticket I'd vote for

----------


## DrHendricks

SUNUNU just said that Romney and Santorum both had 35 percent in Iowa and Ron Paul only had single digits.

----------


## Bruno

Can we all now realize they would have SCREWED us even if we had won Iowa (New Hampshire, South Carolina, Florida,  Maine, Washington, Nevada, etc.) and put that fight behind us?

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> And once the Iowas start to come about and dominos start to fall... man these people are going to $#@! themselves.
> 
> 
> Im not saying they won't keep breaking the rules, i'm not saying it won't be depressing and hard and a complete challenge, i'm not saying you'll be happy with the GOP for the foreseeable future, but when the dominos start to fall and when our will breaks theirs...
> 
> When time catches up to them and this generation is still here dancing on their graves... no matter how long it takes, if we stand together and fight under the same banner we cannot and will not be stopped. At the very least time will equalize this and we will retake this party.


Some battles we fight will be won, others will be lost, but we will win the war!  Time is on our side.

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> It was stacked at the local level in the sense that we didn't have Liberty supporters in office.  That's about to change.  You have to inject yourself _into_ the local level and start taking it over through winning offices and committee positions and delegate slots, attending off year conventions where leadership is elected, etc.  It's not going to fall into our laps.  You have to make it happen.


Absolutely correct.  If this was going to be easy everyone would do it.

----------


## RonRules

Not a single delegate would stand up for Newt!

Through 56 states and territories:

Mitt Romney - 2061
Ron Paul - 190
Abstain - 18
Rick Santorum - 9
Buddy Roehmer - 1
Jon Huntsman - 1
Michelle Bachmann - 1

Yet the media was all over him for weeks.

----------


## Chadd Murray

> Not a single delegate would stand up for Newt!
> 
> Through 56 states and territories:
> 
> Mitt Romney - 2061
> Ron Paul - 190
> Abstain - 18
> Rick Santorum - 9
> Buddy Roehmer - 1
> ...


He told all his delegates to vote for Romney.

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

http://www.c-span.org/ 

#cspanRNC


let your voice be heard

----------


## opinionatedfool

I'm sick of the Mitt worship. Blah! I'm done watching this stupid thing and I just had time to get started.

----------


## NoOneButPaul

> Through 56 states and territories:
> 
> Mitt Romney - 2061
> Ron Paul - 190
> Abstain - 18
> Rick Santorum - 9
> Buddy Roehmer - 1
> Jon Huntsman - 1
> Michelle Bachmann - 1
> ...


I don't know how you can't be proud as hell looking at that. 

We put up a hell of a fight and our abstainers (you know those were our guys, they had to be) outranked the rest of the field COMBINED

----------


## awake

Reince Priebus is a grease ball...

----------


## Bastiat's The Law

> We weren't very far off from winning Iowa, so this might not apply there, but I doubt in future elections we will be able to gain such a large share of the delegates while only receiving a small percentage of the votes.  It's a shame that there isn't more of an agreement or plan or obvious best choice on how to proceed (but not a surprise).  I wish everyone well that decides to continue pursuing the GOP route, but I personally think y'all are crazy.


I think people who stay home and complain on forums are crazy.

----------


## jointhefightforfreedom

we need Ron Paul Sign All thru the convention TV Coverage

----------


## 69360

Am I the only one who looks at Preibus and sees this?

----------


## Bruno

> Reince Priebus is a grease ball...


And is he drunker than this afternoon, or is it just me?

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> I think people who stay home and complain on forums are crazy.


Stay home and complain on forums?  Way to act like a douche because I gave my opinion....

----------


## Mini-Me

> We weren't very far off from winning Iowa, so this might not apply there, but I doubt in future elections we will be able to gain such a large share of the delegates while only receiving a small percentage of the votes.  It's a shame that there isn't more of an agreement or plan or obvious best choice on how to proceed (but not a surprise).  I wish everyone well that decides to continue pursuing the GOP route, but I personally think y'all are crazy.


We can take over states with local activism alone (enough people just showing up to meetings), and from there we can replace the RNC.  After that, we can exert influence over the platform, the voting slates mailed to party members, etc., and ultimately change the nomination rules to make the process work however we want it to work, basically (i.e. all states having proportional delegation and caucus/convention processes...and more transparent caucus/primary counts, since Romney's team appears to have seriously tweaked the central tabulator for votes this go-around).  Plus, we'd be using the party's resources to give our guys a fair shot in primaries, then actually prioritize party resources to focus on liberty candidates instead of statists in general elections.  In short, we could do the complete opposite of everything the current RNC and [most] state chairs are doing today.  The media would still work against us, but with control over the party, we'd be replacing a prominent mouthpiece for neoconservative statism with a voice for liberty.  By doing so, we'd be showing the grassroots Republicans who to back if they actually want to be on the "winning team" - which the Republican base is known to want.

----------


## Barrex

That is picture of "average american" people in Europe have...

----------


## kathy88

> And is he drunker than this afternoon, or is it just me?


Yes and he looks like a spastic gerbil.

----------


## WesSeid

> Voting for Gary Johnson would just encourage the Libertarian party to keep doing what they are doing (remember Bob Barr) - I'm writing in RON PAUL until the Libertarian party can put together a serious Liberty candidate.


Gary Johnson isn't a serious liberty candidate?

----------


## Carson

> Not a single delegate would stand up for Newt!
> 
> Through 56 states and territories:
> 
> Mitt Romney - 2061
> Ron Paul - 190
> Abstain - 18
> Rick Santorum - 9
> Buddy Roehmer - 1
> ...



Not in the form of a chart?

----------


## sailingaway

Showing support for Maine's Ron Paul delegates. "it's about fairness" protesters say #gop2012 pic.twitter.com/Eud6TXKA

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

I hope the Daily Show  and Colbert gangs covers the screwing of Ron Paul this week.




> less than a minute ago                                                via Twitter for iPhone Reply Retweet Favorite 
>              TheDavidAllan                      *42 States can still vote @RonPaul in general election:* *http://www.anamericanvision.com*/info/state_certifications.php … #GOP2012#RNC#cspanRNC less than a minute ago                                                via web                                                                   Reply Retweet Favorite


 


> *David Russell*     ‏@*TheDavidAllan*  *42 States can still vote @RonPaul in general election:* http://www.anamericanvision.com/info/state_certifications.php #*GOP2012* #*RNC* *#**cspanRNC*

----------


## Carlybee

> As the new rules disenfranchising the Paul delegates came to a vote, shouts of “no!” and a cascade of boos poured from Paul supporters across the hall. Maine delegates at one end of the arena and Texas delegates at the other began chanting, “Point of order!” Demonstrators shouted down the next speaker, a Republican National Committee member from Puerto Rico, and party chairman Reince Priebus hammered his gavel, pleading for quiet. *A Nevada delegate raised his middle finger at Priebus and called him an “[expletive] tyrant.*”


http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinio...3a7_story.html

----------


## Carson

> Ron Paul personally is against drugs and says he's not sure he's even seen a marijuana cigarette in his life.


If the prohibition on drugs has had the same effect as the Prohibition on alcohol did on alcohol, legalization should reverse what has been happening to us. 

It will be hard work to get back to some semblance of normalcy but at least the work could be done honestly and out in the open. The idea that it will put the burden of saving oneself on the shoulders of the one with the problem is kind of scary but thinking the state can handle the job is ludicrous. Not that they haven't ever been of help letting you know you've gone to far. 

We could set up places to help when people sought it. Privately for that matter.

----------


## awake

> If the prohibition on drugs has had the same effect as the Prohibition on alcohol did on alcohol, legalization should reverse what has been happening to us. 
> 
> It will be hard work to get back to some semblance of normalcy but at least the work could be done honestly and out in the open. The idea that it will put the burden of saving oneself on the shoulders of the one with the problem is kind of scary but thinking the state can handle the job is ludicrous. Not that they haven't ever been of help letting you know you've gone to far. 
> 
> We could set up places to help when people sought it. Privately for that matter.


What's ironic is the industry, who itself was subject to the idiocy of prohibition, is now its greatest backer when it comes to illegal drugs. That industry is the alcohol industry itself. The fear of competition drives them to support prohibition.

----------


## sailingaway

Rick Klein ‏@rickklein
awkward start? "Romney, Romney" chant just met with louder "Ron Paul, Ron Paul" on #2012GOP floor




> If the prohibition on drugs has had the same effect as the Prohibition on alcohol did on alcohol, legalization should reverse what has been happening to us. 
> 
> It will be hard work to get back to some semblance of normalcy but at least the work could be done honestly and out in the open. The idea that it will put the burden of saving oneself on the shoulders of the one with the problem is kind of scary but thinking the state can handle the job is ludicrous. Not that they haven't ever been of help letting you know you've gone to far. 
> 
> We could set up places to help when people sought it. Privately for that matter.


Oh, I agree prohibition is insane, but Erie of the red reputation dot seems to always manage to slip something in that puts Ron in an 'off' light.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> http://www.washingtonpost.com/opinio...3a7_story.html


Not a bad story while it talks about how they cheated. Of course they use that to transition into a typical Democrat attack on Romney. I saw Reince Preibus and John Boehner up there cheating, not Mitt Romney.

----------


## frickettz

Does anyone know if Rand will still be speaking or not?

----------


## Carlybee

> Not a bad story while it talks about how they cheated. Of course they use that to transition into a typical Democrat attack on Romney. I saw Reince Preibus and John Boehner up there cheating, not Mitt Romney.


I just quoted it for the part about the Nevada delegate giving him the finger.  I take all op/eds with a grain of salt and consider the source..as should all.

----------


## awake

All Ron Paul needs to do is walk onto the floor in the middle of Rmoneys speech...simply walk.

----------


## WhistlinDave

I missed everything, just got back online and turned on the TV, and I'm seeing all this stuff about Romney "winning" the nomination...

Can anybody confirm, is it true Ron Paul was officially on the ballot?  AND, if so, DID HE GET A 15 MINUTE SPEECH??????

----------


## AdamT

> All Ron Paul needs to do is walk onto the floor in the middle of Rmoneys speech...simply walk.


EPIC!

----------


## KramerDSP

Senator Ayotte is talking about rules, regulations, and red tape.

Such hypocrites.

----------


## KramerDSP

> EPIC!


Do it, Ron!

----------


## KramerDSP

Ayotte pulling one from the Obama playbook. "(name) from (insert town name) had a dream. But (political party) ruined it!"

----------


## bkreigh

> Senator Ayotte is talking about rules, regulations, and red tape.
> 
> Such hypocrites.


She really gets the crowd going.  Puts me to sleep.

----------


## bkreigh

Rand Paul to be on CNN shortly.

----------


## awake

This convention is like a Chinese communist indoctrination program...fake telepromting reading hacks pushing propaganda slogans like robots.

Dear leader loves you, dear leader will save us, everything for dear leader.

----------


## Fredom101

> All Ron Paul needs to do is walk onto the floor in the middle of Rmoneys speech...simply walk.


+1000

Why not? Politics is a joke, the GOP is a joke and the RNC is a joke. Why not $#@! with the system.

----------


## awake

> +1000
> 
> Why not? Politics is a joke, the GOP is a joke and the RNC is a joke. Why not $#@! with the system.


Peaceful disobedience at its best.

----------


## MozoVote

It's a game of inches, but there was nothing like the Nevada vote announcement in 2008. Sweet revenge for those of you in NV that stuck to your guns for 4 years, after ousting Lowden!

----------


## bkreigh

Rand Paul on CNN now

----------


## CPUd

> The establishment ensured the bus taking Virginians (etc.) to the rules committee picked them up an hour late and delayed them as much as possible, so they missed the meeting and couldn't vote on behalf of their minority report.  Maine was unseated, but there were apparently replacement delegates (14 for Romney, 10 for Paul), so the injustice of it all was not apparent.  The Colorado chairman apparently abstained on behalf of the Ron Paul delegates he was speaking for, since he couldn't bring himself to give their count.  The establishment played microphone tricks and seated Paul supporters in the nosebleeds, so the cameras saw only Romney signs.  Our delegate totals ended up at least than half of what they should have been, indicating a lot more BS that ordinary viewers wouldn't figure out.  Romney was ultimately nominated with over 2000 votes, and some blonde witch refused to repeat Ron Paul's votes after each state...she only repeated Romney's.  Everything that was televised looked to go smoothly (except for her, and Wolf Blitzer at CNN pointed out how they're ignoring Ron Paul's votes), but there were tons of shenanigans behind the scenes beforehand.  Oh, and Paul Ryan won the VP slot by default over loud apparent "nays," since the leadership invoked the rule about him being the only one with enough support ahead of time to be considered.  The creeps celebrated Romney's nomination with some terrible version of "Shout," and they have no idea that they're going to lose the general election.



This is actually a lot better than I was expecting.  Our people are putting 100% into this thing; the RNC has pulled out all the stops, but they still can't stop us from making our presence known.  The delegates they heard so much from today will be there tomorrow, and the next day.  This has to be the message:

We are here, we are not going anywhere, no matter what you do to try to stop us.  We did it at the county level, we did it at the state level, and now, we're coming for you.

----------


## angelatc

Last time we had - what - 19 delegates?  This time we had ten times that many.  

I'm not one to celebrate losing, but this wasn't entirely entire loss.  We made HUGE gains, and I pray it isn't over yet.

----------


## moraha

Can somebody tell me why Rand is trying to be so careful with his words?

It seems like he refuses to criticize Romney.

----------


## idiom

Wow. Gingrich shout-out to Ron Paul.

----------


## idiom

> Can somebody tell me why Rand is trying to be so careful with his words?
> 
> It seems like he refuses to criticize Romney.


Blitzer was trying to get a quote of him attacking Romney or attacking America. Rand trying not to say anything that will haunt him four years from now.

----------


## bkreigh

> Wow. Gingrich shout-out to Ron Paul.


He also said 90% of the RP folks will vote for Romney and the other 10% will sit out.  What a joke.

----------


## Aratus

he's 22 hours away from his big speaking gig

----------


## jkr

> Am I the only one who looks at Preibus and sees this?


conect the dots la la lala

he did seem "under the weather", or, retarded

----------


## WhistlinDave

I missed everything...  Got home and got online and turned on the TV and heard Romney "won" the nomination.

Can anybody confirm, is it true Ron Paul was officially on the ballot?  AND, if so, DID HE GET A 15 MINUTE SPEECH??????

----------


## Brett85

> He also said 90% of the RP folks will vote for Romney and the other 10% will sit out.  What a joke.


He was probably talking about the people who voted for Ron Paul in the GOP primary, which includes a lot of soft support.  But out of those of us who are Ron's hardcore supporters, Romney will probably get about 1 or 2%.

----------


## jkr

that DOES NOT mean they will

----------


## P3ter_Griffin

> conect the dots la la lala
> 
> he did seem "under the weather", or, retarded


lol

----------


## orenbus

> He was probably talking about the people who voted for Ron Paul in the GOP primary, which includes a lot of soft support.  But out of those of us who are Ron's hardcore supporters, Romney will probably get about 1 or 2%.


I was watching the interview, I'm sure there will be a youtube at some point. Gingrich said in response to any division in the party with the Ron Paul supporters that *RAND Paul* will convince 90% of the Ron Paul supporters to come over and support Mitt Romney, and the other 10% will be set in their ways.

----------


## Brett85

> I was watching the interview, I'm sure there will be a youtube at some point. Gingrich said in response to any division in the party with the Ron Paul supporters that *RAND Paul* will convince 90% of the Ron Paul supporters to come over and support Mitt Romney, and the other 10% will be set in their ways.


Yeah, I heard what he said.  I was just saying that Romney may get a large number of Ron Paul *voters,* but he'll get a very small number of Ron Paul *supporters.*

----------


## WhistlinDave

> I was watching the interview, I'm sure there will be a youtube at some point. Gingrich said in response to any division in the party with the Ron Paul supporters that *RAND Paul* will convince 90% of the Ron Paul supporters to come over and support Mitt Romney, and the other 10% will be set in their ways.


I'm 90% sure Gingrich is delusional on this, even if it's true that Rand is going to try.  There is nothing Rand or anyone could say that would get me to vote for Romney.

----------


## fisharmor

> I was watching the interview, I'm sure there will be a youtube at some point. Gingrich said in response to any division in the party with the Ron Paul supporters that *RAND Paul* will convince 90% of the Ron Paul supporters to come over and support Mitt Romney, and the other 10% will be set in their ways.


Given the contortions people went through to explain his premature betr....er, endorsement, I'm inclined to agree.

----------


## amberjack

Nevada Rules.. don't know if someone else posted yet but:

----------


## TheGrinch

> Given the contortions people went through to explain his premature betr....er, endorsement, I'm inclined to agree.


Oh stop, do not let scumbag Newt Gingrich convince us to eat our own.

Can you name one person here who's been convinced to vote for Romney after all of this? Because the only ones of us who are even aware of the endorsement are the same ones who weren't ever going to vote for Romney regardless, and definitely not after how he cheated Ron and us every step of the way. 

The casual Ron Paul voter doesn't even know or care about an endorsement on Hannity, so methinks you're hyperbolizing quite a bit to say that some token endorsement is going to change any minds.

----------


## Mini-Me

> I'm 90% sure Gingrich is delusional on this, even if it's true that Rand is going to try.  There is nothing Rand or anyone could say that would get me to vote for Romney.


I think it's a serious misjudgment for anyone to think Rand is going to try in earnest.  Gingrich doesn't even believe that, but his words were intended to set expectations, such that Republicans can feel betrayed by Rand if he doesn't live up to them.  I don't believe Rand actually wants to sway people to vote for Romney though...that's kind of silly.  He's just already made a strategic decision to make his token support plausible, so Fox News can't go out of their way to ream him about it in front of a Republican audience four years from now.  A lot of people don't like that, and I'm not a fan of it either, but it's still different from what it's made out to be.

----------


## Bruno

Omg! Santorum and the grandfather coal miner story!!!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Malkin Tweet 


> *Michelle Malkin*             ‏@*michellemalkin*                                                                        RT @*robport* *ND delegate just texted me saying they were instructed to chant "USA" to drown out dissent*. #*RNCpowergrab* 
> 
> 
>  *                                                                                              Expand                                                                               *   
>   *Reply*   *Retweet*   *Favorite*

----------


## wgadget

LOL  

How NEOCON of them.

----------


## tangent4ronpaul

Santorum just said something like:  If someone can just change the rules/laws with the stroke of a pen, then we are no longer a republic.

WOW! -  the hypocrisy is getting so thick you could drown in it.

-t

----------


## smithtg

one more time for old times sake    FROTHY FROTHY FROTHY!!!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Ted Cruz speaking now. Started out by saying this is the new movement of liberty.

----------


## thehungarian

I hate applause lines.

----------


## thehungarian

Fitting that the only two faces you can see on Mt. Rushmore on the giant back-screen are Abe Lincoln and Teddy Roosevelt, two constitutional monstrosities.

----------


## fr33

For those of you in TX that wants a REAL LIBERTY CANDIDATE instead of Cruz, We have one!!!! http://johnjaymyers.com/

----------


## MarcusI

> I missed everything...  Got home and got online and turned on the TV and heard Romney "won" the nomination.
> 
> Can anybody confirm, is it true Ron Paul was officially on the ballot?  AND, if so, DID HE GET A 15 MINUTE SPEECH??????


No, he wasn't on the ballot (5 states and 1 territory were nominating him, but they changed the rule to 8 states, which was very shameful) and he didn't get a speech.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Gotta hand it to Cruz, he gave a good speech.

----------


## smithtg

GOP brings out black guy imagine that

----------


## MarcusI

> GOP brings out black guy imagine that


A black former DEM.. how nice.   His speech was totally banal.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Nikki Haley up now.

----------


## devil21

> Nikki Haley up now.


She's not even the most popular SC Governor in the crowd.  Sanford has a much bigger following than she does.

----------


## thehungarian

Did she just say that we "deserve" a President Mitt Romney? 

I think we agree in opposite ways.

----------


## KramerDSP

All these politicians and pundits talking takes me right to Rafi Farber's words in this video:




> "But something else happens to you. *Once you get hooked on Ron Paul, you can no longer bear to listen to a man who wants power, and you become instantly disgusted when they start saying words. Before, they were just boring. Now they’re revolting.* *Listening to Romney or Gingrich or Bush or Obama makes you sick and you don’t know how Ron Paul gets through those debates without getting nauseous*. You see a political veneer in these politicians that’s so transparent it’s like a ghost flapping its ethereal tongue at you. You can’t bear it.
> 
> What’s so maddening about hearing Romney or Gingrich talk is that there’s someone standing there saying things, but there’s no soul in it. These are not free men. These are power men. Not that Romney or Gingrich don’t have souls. They do. They are men just like you and I. But they have practically forfeited their souls to try and attain power, to control others with spin and talking points and contradictory statements like “I want to cut the budget and expand the military!” and they’ll say it with a polished tone and a straight face, just like a soulless recording. Their humanity is so buried under the mountain of lies they have told themselves, that neither they themselves nor you can even sense their souls in the human continuum. *The scene of a human body speaking but no soul communicating can drive a free man mad.*"


Word.

----------


## devil21

Cue the fake signs.

----------


## low preference guy

now I want Romney to lose more than Obama.

----------


## thehungarian

That should be Carol up there speaking right now.

----------


## wgadget

Yeah, after that performance of CHANGING THE RULES on the spot and PASSING A RULES CHANGE WITHOUT DISSENT, I'm sure all these speeches will make a lot of sense. Maybe they should have called the roll AFTER the speeches. 

GOP is losing a LOT of credibility with their faux LIBERTY speeches, IMO.

----------


## 69360

Romney's wife is blowing this speech. She sounds as fake and plastic as Romney.

Cruz, Haley and Furtuno's wife gave good speeches IMO.

----------


## Carson

> Nevada Rules.. don't know if someone else posted yet but:


Thanks for posting that. It was really good for me.

----------


## devil21

That was awkward.  Ann went from sad tone to smiling and laughing and waving then right back instantaneously back to sad tone.

Strange that she is talking about moms holding families together when she's been rolling in money the whole time and no doubt had nannies and house keepers and whatnot taking care of everything while she lived in the Governor's mansion.

edit:  Someone is lying.  CNN has been saying that Mitt and Ann met in elementary school all day.  Ann just said they met in high school.

----------


## thehungarian

Ann Romney is pretty likeable. God damnit.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Given the contortions people went through to explain his premature betr....er, endorsement, I'm inclined to agree.


Wouldn't doubt that for a second.

----------


## wgadget

> Nevada Rules.. don't know if someone else posted yet but:


Thanks for posting!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

> Romney's wife is blowing this speech. She sounds as fake and plastic as Romney.
> 
> Cruz, Haley and Furtuno's wife gave good speeches IMO.


It's like watching the head cheerleader tell us about her wonderful life. Suppose it sells, but it's damn shallow.

----------


## KramerDSP

Another Coal Miner relative! Boy, if Obama has to take on Romney in a Coalminer's glove match, he's in a world of trouble.

----------


## RP Supporter

Golly, Mitt's just like us. He really connects with my experiences. I think I could have a beer with him. Maybe ask his wife for gardening tips.

----------


## devil21

ROFL!!!  She said Mitt has been sexful.  Oh boy.  Yeah he's got 5 of them....

----------


## RP Supporter

"Mitt doesn't like to talk about how much he helped others... which is why all of the speakers chosen by him at this convention are going to tell you how wonderful he is for him!"

----------


## RPforPrez.

She really does seem extremely fake.
The fact that this is about Mitt Romney instead of an actual topic makes her even more unbearable.

----------


## RP Supporter

So are there any Paul supporters still at the convention, or were they all shooed out to make way for Der Fuhrer?

----------


## Brian4Liberty

The Romneys want to be our new parents. And apparently drive us to a high school dance.

----------


## thehungarian

Well, that was... something.

----------


## RP Supporter

Romney makes an appearance! And absolutely no one cheers. This is the visionary leader for our times, folks.

----------


## jkob

Christie is passionate about what he believes in

and donuts

----------


## devil21

Christie better do the Huckabee thing and slim down before 2016 or he'll be a walking "Republican white fat cat" joke.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

I'm getting sea sick with Christie's blue swaying background.

----------


## 69360

How did that $#@! Christie ever get elected? I can't stand this guy.

----------


## specsaregood

> How did that $#@! Christie ever get elected? I can't stand this guy.


Go look up who his democrat opponent was and get back to me on that one.

----------


## thehungarian

I am quite sure we could list the ways Republicans and Democrats are alike and it would be 100x longer than Christie's "US vs THEM" list.

----------


## orenbus

> How did that $#@! Christie ever get elected? I can't stand this guy.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> 


*ack*

*snort*

OMFG LMFAO!!!

That is funny to me for so many reasons...Jesus, warn a man when you're gonna do that!

----------


## Brian4Liberty

"second American Century"? True american "exceptionalism"? Hmmmm...

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Oh no, bad dance time. Lol, do these people like this kind of music?

----------


## MozoVote

Despite his pugnacious prosecutor style, Christie shows some humility at times when he admits he's always had a weight problem. Some Democrats and Independents like him. He's a pretty good choice as keynote speaker.

----------


## opinionatedfool

> Christie is passionate about what he believes in
> 
> and donuts

----------


## WesSeid

> Last time we had - what - 19 delegates?  This time we had ten times that many.


Going by my math, that means next time we will have 1900 delegates.  sweet.

----------


## Fort Lauderdale

What ws the total vote count for Ron Paul?

----------


## libertyjam

> 



What is it?  It's a Snookie!!

What's that?  It's a Jersey Thing. HAHAHa

----------


## CPUd

for  Wednesday's session:

When delegates go to pick up their credentials, be prepared for some of them to be 'misplaced', or even outright revoked.  Particularly any delegate who voted against his/her bound candidate, any delegate who exercised Amentment #1, any delegate under the age of 50...

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

> for  Wednesday's session:
> 
> When delegates go to pick up their credentials, be prepared for some of them to be 'misplaced', or even outright revoked.  Particularly any delegate who voted against his/her bound candidate, any delegate who exercised Amentment #1, any delegate under the age of 50...


Or the delegate bus is late or doesn't take you to the convention... Outright Fraud... I'd call it kidnapping.

It appears the Grand Ole Politburo has many tricks up their sleves for those that dissent/oppose the party crime family allegiance.

----------


## opal

Will there be a Wednesday thread starting or no need to propagate the Mitten fest?

----------


## sailingaway

> What ws the total vote count for Ron Paul?


190 plus 18 abstentions by those bound for Romney. I'm thinking they were ours.  A lot of 'Ron's' delegates had to vote for Romney.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> That's accurate.  One of the Paul votes is the guy in my sig, Matt Ridenhour.


Not really, two Gingrich and two Santorum wanted to vote Paul, the delegates were not polled.  Should have been 11 v 44

----------


## devil21

> Not really, two Gingrich and two Santorum wanted to vote Paul, the delegates were not polled.  Should have been 11 v 44


Hey Glen!  Nice work bro.  Yeah you're right, the votes were apportioned.  Ive been working to get Matt elected here and I assumed he was a RP vote if he wasn't bound.  If you're saying 11 wanted to then that was more than local leadership told us.

----------

